# NHL 2008-09 Thread



## Kevan

With the other NHL thread at 168 pages and almost 1700 posts, I figured doing one per year might be a little easier on us die-hard fans. 

We just got the season schedule for the 08-09 season, and I must say that I like what the CBJ was dished. There are a couple tough road trips, but nothing like last year. The X-mas holiday week looks REALLY nice with a bunch of games at home right before and right after the break.

I REALLY like that we're going to see more of the East this year....and that inter-conference games took the brunt of that (one less game against Detroit is a GOOD thing. LOL).

Our season tickets are paid for and we should be getting our "package" in the middle of September sometime.

The Avs have loaded up as well: Liles and Foote are signed, as is Svatos for another 2 years. Theodore is on a bus out of town, which is probably the best off-season news I've heard in a decade. 
The press release announcing that Scott "_The Sheriff_" Parker is returning made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.  6'5", 240#....yeah...he's a puck handling machine. If the puck is near the opponents face. 

I haven't heard anything about Super Joe re-signing. I hope he's got one more awesome season for us.

I'm ready.
Are you?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Sundin said he'd give an answer on Friday on whether he's retiring or not and on which team he'll go if he isn't. The Habs, Canucks, and Toronto are his choices apparently. I'm looking forward to hearing more about that.

I have a feeling this will be a good year for the habs! *fingers crossed* A cup for the centennial would be nice  Were also hosting the allstar game and the draft


----------



## Rick

Go Avs.


----------



## Kevan

*Interesting article on NHL.com today* (click the pic):


----------



## Leon

^


----------



## SnowfaLL

Sundin should goto the Canucks. That'd be sweet.

I dont follow the NHL much, esp when NFL season is here, but im rooting for the Canucks this year (like last year) I guess.


----------



## Groff

Kevan said:


> *Interesting article on NHL.com today* (click the pic):



 The look on Toms face is priceless!


----------



## SnowfaLL

Shouldn't their jersey numbers be "6", and have three of their jersey backs facing the camera?


----------



## Kevan

*SUPER JOE RETURNS!*

NHL.com - News

Such awesome news.
Not only for Avalanche fans, but for the entire NHL.


----------



## Kevan

Saw this cool article on NHL.com today about a few of the Penguin players hand-delivering season tickets:

Pittsburgh Penguins - News: Penguins Deliver Season Tickets - 09/10/2008

Very cool!

(Don't forget to check out the video of Crosby invading homes....heh heh)


----------



## technomancer

Kevan said:


> Saw this cool article on NHL.com today about a few of the Penguin players hand-delivering season tickets:
> 
> Pittsburgh Penguins - News: Penguins Deliver Season Tickets - 09/10/2008
> 
> Very cool!
> 
> (Don't forget to check out the video of Crosby invading homes....heh heh)



Yeah they did this last year too. Cool stuff


----------



## playstopause

Finally, The Canadiens will retire Patrick Roy jersey on november 22th. That's great news! 

TSN - Canada's Sports Leader

Welcome back, Patrick!


----------



## technomancer

Grrr Pen's first preseason game is tomorrow night... and it's also Stamkos's first NHL game for Tampa and the damn game isn't being televised


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

You will all bow to the blues!!! In time....


----------



## playstopause

It's coming! It's coming!


----------



## technomancer

Ok WHAT THE FUCK, the radio affiliate isn't even broadcasting the preseason game. You would think for a team that was in the Stanley Cup finals they could at least broadcast the damn game on the radio


----------



## Kevan

Maybe if he changed his name to "_Ocho Siete_". 

Picked up my season tickets today.
Will open them tomorrow and IMMEDIATELY put the Red Wings games up on Ebay.


----------



## shredder777

Being in Toronto sucks, crap shoot team that cant even tank properly or simply make the playoffs,yet sell out like every game, this year we will be pretty bad and might have a shot at tavares or hedman. Ive never gone to a Leafs game simply because you have to pay ridiculous amounts of money on tickets that arent in the best seats, and since all of them are sold out, you gotta buy off scalpers which is even worse. I gotta go to the states and catch a hockey game for cheap. Like a Minnesota Wild game or something.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Go Bruins!

Montreal tonight. I'm not holding my breath


----------



## playstopause

DelfinoPie said:


> Go Bruins!
> 
> Montreal tonight. I'm not holding my breath





Don't worry, it's almost all rookies playing... And you have Ryder now!


----------



## DelfinoPie

playstopause said:


> Don't worry, it's almost all rookies playing... And you have Ryder now!



True 

I'm a little annoyed though because, as you pointed out before, no radio coverage and I listen to the games on the net.


----------



## DelfinoPie

8-3 to the Bruins.


----------



## playstopause

DelfinoPie said:


> 8-3 to the Bruins.










Just wait.


----------



## DelfinoPie

playstopause said:


> Just wait.



No, we'll never wait. We're retiring the team now whilst we're still unbeaten this preseason 

Your revenge will never come


----------



## playstopause




----------



## technomancer

Our first Pens tickets of the year are tomorrow night. Can't wait 

Then I get up the following morning and fly to Minnesota for work


----------



## B Lopez

already lost to the ducks 

first tickets i have are for sat


----------



## technomancer

Well, despite doing everything possible to give the game away in the third the Pens won Wednesday night 

Then won again tonight 

With that said I'm sort of bummed that the preseason game against Jokerit of the Finnish Elite League isn't being televised anywhere, as that should be a cool game.


----------



## B Lopez

Looks like the Sharks hammered the Ducks 5-2 tonight


----------



## Kevan

I gotta say, our seats this season are FUCKING AWESOME!!!
If we were any closer (either of the 2 rows), we'd have most of our view blocked by players and sticks. 
I'm lovin' these seats!!!!

The CBJ opened their pre-season with a win over Nashville, 4-3.
Tootoo was up to his usual bullshit, but Hejda, Klesla and Backman provided gentle reminders that this is a 'big boy' game. 
CBJ's Jon Mirasty and NSH's Triston Grant had a run in about 4 minutes into the first period. Mirasty won easily, and as he skated to the Sin Bin, he gestured for the crowd to get into the game. Oh yeah!

Towards the end of the 3rd, they were at it again with the 're-affirming communication' that included the word "fuck" in every other syllable. It was comical to watch from 8' away. Finally Hitch said to Asst. Coach Gary Agnew, "_Shut him up_". Agnew passed the message along. As much as Grant wanted to toss away his mitts and go at it, Mirasty was a good soldier and followed orders, unwilling to drop the gloves and brawl....with ANY Nashville player that taunted him. A bunch tried.

It was good to see some of the young guns playing, esp. Jakub Voracek. The CBJ has some up-and-comers this year. Good skill guys.

It was great to see Chimera and Malhotra working a line together again. I still think Chimera is one of the fastest (if not THE fastest) skaters in the NHL today. Yes- even over Martin St. Louis. 

Tonight featured A LOT of line shuffling by Hitch and the coaches to see who works with who, on both offense and D. I didn't see any major breakdowns on D though. I think the communication on the ice will only improve over the next few weeks. It'll be great to see how the lines shape up.

Next game: Monday vs. CHI


Lopez- you had Jody Shelley and George Parros go at it? Heavyweight bout, eh?


----------



## Heeboja

Despite I reside in Finland I'm a die hard Detroit Redwings fan. Been as longs as I can remember. I really hope to redwings to have a splendid season as they did last year. 

If the old marks are true Devils are going to win this or next season. Whenever Detroit has won Devils have one the year or two after. Just look at the statistics.


----------



## Kevan

*CBJ 7
CHI 1*

Wow.
I think the only person that _didn't_ have a point tonight was Hitch. 
The lines seem to be coming together. Hitch calls it a "chemistry experiment", and so far it's working.
Raffi Torres bit off a bit more than he could chew (read: punch out) in a fight tonight and has separated his shoulder. Out for at least 6 weeks.
No Kane, Toewes, or Sharp tonight, but Huet was [allegedly] in goal for the B'hawks. 
Any Chicagoans see my friend Pete and I on the tube? We're center ice, 3 rows back from the benches. Since the stairway is technically dead center, we're on the visitors side (seats 1 and 2). 
Anyone see the hot blonde MILF with the H-U-G-E rack directly behind Hitch? 

Tomorrow night (9.30.08) is "_Hang Out At The Columbus Zoo With The CBJ_", so we're going to that. Expect pics.

Thurs. night is the next home game.
I fuckin' love these seats!


----------



## playstopause

We win 2-1 against Detroit. 

Carey Price was spectacular. Let's get this season started!


----------



## technomancer

^ Anytime Detroit loses I'm happy 

Well, shit 

http://penguins.nhl.com/team/app/?service=page&page=NewsPage&articleid=384134

That's Whitney and Gonchar out.. they had >100 points last year between the two of them

And still no radio or tv coverage anywhere for tomorrow's game against Jokerit


----------



## DelfinoPie

Let's all hope that the Bruins can do to Montreal tonight, what they did in their first meeting of the pre-season


----------



## Blexican

technomancer said:


> ^ Anytime Detroit loses I'm happy
> 
> Well, shit
> 
> http://penguins.nhl.com/team/app/?service=page&page=NewsPage&articleid=384134
> 
> That's Whitney and Gonchar out.. they had >100 points last year between the two of them
> 
> And still no radio or tv coverage anywhere for tomorrow's game against Jokerit



They're broadcasting it at the igloo at 11:30 saturday morning. 

Also, if you can't catch that, you can probably look around for a stream online, but it'll be in Finnish and probably won't have subtitles.


----------



## technomancer

Blexican said:


> They're broadcasting it at the igloo at 11:30 saturday morning.
> 
> Also, if you can't catch that, you can probably look around for a stream online, but it'll be in Finnish and probably won't have subtitles.



Where did you see that? I know they're opening the Igloo Saturday at 11:30 and are showing the 2:30 game against the Sens, but I didn't see anything about them showing a replay of the Finland game  If they're showing the game against Jokerit as well it would be pretty freaking cool


----------



## playstopause

DelfinoPie said:


> Let's all hope that the Bruins can do to Montreal tonight, what they did in their first meeting of the pre-season



Hey, we have 95% of our full line up now, what did you expect? 

3 >1


----------



## Blexican

technomancer said:


> Where did you see that? I know they're opening the Igloo Saturday at 11:30 and are showing the 2:30 game against the Sens, but I didn't see anything about them showing a replay of the Finland game  If they're showing the game against Jokerit as well it would be pretty freaking cool



That's what I heard, I could be wrong though. I know the senators game is being broadcast there, for sure.


----------



## Kevan

*Had a great time at the CBJ-Columbus Zoo party for season ticket holders (and guests).

Where?





Note the hawks and vultures circling overhead. 

There were some very cool sculptures on the way to the meeting area.
Hammerhead shark:





Moray Eel and Stingray:




I'm pretty sure they were to scale. The shark was huge.

PENGUINS! But if you're reading this thread, it's not the kind you think. LOL





This guy was about to fall asleep:





Thankfully, the glass is pretty thick:




Rachel couldn't get in.

Here's our CBJ Season Ticket Rep, Barry Melro....oops...I mean Steve P. 




(He's a PIT fan....but reaps the benefits of working for an NHL team here...heh heh)

As we walked into the meeting area, I recognized CBJ GM Scott Howson and said hello. Crazily, he recognized me and said hello back. Probably from my uber-obscure questions earlier this year at the STH meetings they held. LOL

Manny Malhotra signing autographs for...pretty much anyone!





STINGER!





Hitch joined the TV and radio guys for a quick update on the team and how awesome they're going to be this year:




(L-R: Danny Gare (Fox Sports color man), Bill Davidge (Radio voice of the CBJ), Ken Hitchcock (head coach), Jeff Rimer (Fox Sports play-by-play), Some Guy Hangin' Out With All His Friends.)

Yeah...I'd say there were a few fans there:




Helluva turnout.

AFter Hitch talked about the team's awesomeness, the players were introduced and came out to say hello to fans. The kids were diggin' it.

The line for autographs was LONG. Longer than the wait for Drew's album. Okay...that's a bit much, but it was at least 45 minutes.  I decided we should get in line *now*, so that when the players are done with the pep rally on stage, we'll have a shorter wait when they come back to finish doing autographs!
My plan paid off.....kinda.

As we're waiting in line, Rick Nash was walking from the "autograph hut" to the stage to join his team mates. He and his 'handlers' (CBJ ST sales reps) cut through the autograph line right in front of me!
Thankfully I had the camera in hand:




I don't want to sound like I just stepped off the set of Roadhouse, but...I thought he'd be bigger.  He's listed as 6'4", 215. I didn't see it.
Rick was cool and signed autographs while walking up to the stage area.

After the ra-ra's were over, the players went back to the "autograph hut" for more signing. It was pretty cool: one really long table with about 15 players at it. You just walked down the row and got stuff signed.
But, they soon changed formats. They split up the players. Now there were two tables; left and right. Rachel and I were selected as the first people to go to the 'table on the right'. Damn.
Not a big deal for me, but Rachel is trying to get a team schedule poster signed by ALL the players for her boss' son (budding goalie). I'm sure we'll have more chances in the future. Hell, for this kind of money, we better. LOL

The guys in our line were cool, and seemed to really like dealing with the fans. I guess since we're the ones writing their paychecks....heh heh.
Ole-Kristian Tollefson (L) and Derek Dorsett (R):





Mike Commodore (with Mark Methot peeking at his test on the left):




I asked Commodore and he said it'd be fine if I wore a huge red afro to the games. LOL

Jason Chimera (L) and Manny Malhotra (R):




No, Manny's not asleep. LOL
These two really do have great chemistry together. I'm sure we'll see them on a line together for most of the season.

Ever seen an adolescent clouded leopard in person?




I have. 

It was a cool event and we had a good time.

Expect more pics from CBJ STH events. Maybe some video too.* 

P.S.- New NHL.com site is up. Looks good!


----------



## DelfinoPie

playstopause said:


> Hey, we have 95% of our full line up now, what did you expect?
> 
> 3 >1



I went to bed after the second period


----------



## playstopause

DelfinoPie said:


> I went to bed after the second period



Now that's a way to avoid looking at the blinding truth.


----------



## Gilbucci

I seriously did not expect the 'Nucks to win 6 straight, but I can't say I'm not pleased


----------



## kung_fu

Leafs 1-0


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Leafs won 3-2! :O


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Leafs won 3-2! :O



Keep that victory in your memory, you won't see many of these this season!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Bruins won, 5-4


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Leafs got assraped by the Habs!


----------



## playstopause

Mmm... What did I tell you 3 posts above?


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Flyers 3-2 in overtime


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Gilbucci said:


> I seriously did not expect the 'Nucks to win 6 straight, but I can't say I'm not pleased



Me neither, i expected a loss. Canucks are the shit.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Halak wasn't too great last night against Columbus! Not a bad game either way


----------



## playstopause

^

We were lucky to get a point!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

you guys are lucky teh blues have mason, because they were 5 and 1 with legacy, now were like 6 and 5 since mason has been making starts

we were owning,


----------



## B Lopez

Guess who's still in first overall? 

But who knows how that'll be after tonight's game. Nabby's hurt and not playing.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm just looking forward to having the Habs play up to their potential. We've been playing like shit and were still 8-2-2. Imagine if we actually played our game...


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I hear ya'. The Pens seem to be specializing in not playing up to their potential this season. They just struggled to beat the freaking Islanders last night


----------



## B Lopez

...still on top.


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> ...still on top.


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> ...still on top.



For how long?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

B Lopez said:


> ...still on top.



So were the Sens at this point last season


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> For how long?



At least 2 games. We have a 3 point lead over the first loser.


----------



## technomancer

Big game for the Pens tomorrow night... first time facing the Red Wings since losing the Stanley Cup

Honestly unless you're sitting in last it's a bit early to really worry about the standings... the Pens haven't looked great so far this year and they're still off to a better start than last year


----------



## B Lopez

Screw you, I'm taking this in while I can.


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> Screw you, I'm taking this in while I can.



Enjoy it while you can... personally as long as the Wings don't win the Cup I'll be somewhat happy with the outcome of the season


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Wings 7-6 in Overtime


----------



## playstopause

We win against Ottawa 4-0.


----------



## B Lopez

technomancer said:


> Pens > Wings 7-6 in Overtime



 That sounds like it was a fun one.


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> That sounds like it was a fun one.



Actually I spent about half the game cursing at the tv... so I guess it depends on what your definition of 'fun' is 

The Pens showed up for about the first ten minutes of the first period, 5 minutes in the second, and the last ten minutes of the third and overtime.

Hmm it looks like the game is being rebroadcast twice today:



http://penguins.nhl.com/team/app/?service=page&page=NewsPage&articleid=391611 said:


> UPDATE: LAST NIGHT'S GAME TO RE-AIR AT 2PM, 5PM
> NHL Network in the U.S. will re-air the VERSUS coverage of the game at 2:00pm ET today. Also, Versus will have a 2-hour re-air the game on tonight at 5:00pm ET.


----------



## B Lopez

A high scoring game is fun for me. 

A W is a W though.


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> A high scoring game is fun for me.
> 
> A W is a W though.



Yeah this is true. I swear if the Pens ever start playing 60 minutes of hockey per game they're going to be unstoppable


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^ In that case Im looking forward to the Pens/Habs games


----------



## technomancer

Aaaand after trying terribly hard to blow a 3-0 lead the Pens win in a shootout against the Flyers 5-4... on the 11th freaking shooter


----------



## technomancer

Please mark 11/29/2008 down in your calendars, it was the first time this year the Pens played a full 60 minutes of hockey this season


----------



## playstopause

I see the Pens have the same problem as the Habs.


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Isles 9-2 

Sykora and Dupuis both had their first NHL hat tricks 

This was a freaking AWESOME game to be at


----------



## B Lopez

9! and two people got hatties? holy crap!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Stars fan here. Couldn't be happier about Avery's dismissal


----------



## playstopause

^



Russia might welcome him now!


----------



## F1Filter

I'm sure Avery is now wishing he stayed with the NYR for less money. 

BTW. After watching the NYR-vs-LA game last night. I was getting a bit nostalgic and was wondering what Avery was like with the Kings before he left for NY. So I found the following footage below.



If you don't know where this comes from. Please turn in your hockey fan card immediately.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

San Jose got their ass handed by Detroit  oh well, can't win em all!


----------



## B Lopez

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> San Jose got their ass handed by Detroit  oh well, can't win em all!



Fuck off.


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> Fuck off.





I'm with you though, every time the Red Wings win I die a little inside 

With that said Fleury is back in net for the Pens and looking good and Whitney is supposed to be back on the 23rd, so hopefully the Pens will stop their slide


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> Fuck off.



 Poor you.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Playing against the Sabers tonight! Give us a good game boys


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Canucks got Sundin. 


We will now start winning again.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^ oh c'mon. Your team has been doing pretty well so far this season given the schedule IMO. I like the Canucks


----------



## F1Filter

OK now this game I've been waiting for all season. NYR at SJ Sharks tonight.



> Canucks got Sundin.



To be honest. I don't think he would've been a good fit with the NYR. He's better off in Vancouver.


----------



## B Lopez

F1Filter said:


> OK now this game I've been waiting for all season. NYR at SJ Sharks tonight.



And we win.


----------



## playstopause

Stealthtastic said:


> Canucks got Sundin.
> 
> 
> We will now start winning again.



You have high hopes! 
At his age, let's give Sundin a month or two to warm up and get the pace going.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Tonight I saw what was most likely the worst display of referreing in NHL history... and that's saying something.

we lost 3 - 2 in overtime... we should have won 4 - 2 in regulation. go figure.


----------



## playstopause

@ referees. Bunch of morons.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^ you know what the disgusting thing is? That goal in the third was called off because Ward apparently touched the puck on the penalty call before Latendresse put it in. Well, the goal scored by cacarolina was a fight for the puck after Price had touched it ON THE PENALTY CALL. 

not to mention, the rule states you have to have CONTROL of the puck before the penalty call is made, that's 2 for 2 for the NHL tonight


----------



## playstopause

I know. I was beyong pissed man! Ridiculous.


----------



## technomancer

Habs > Pens 3-2

All I can say is Price got robbed not getting a star in that game, he was the reason the Habs won


----------



## playstopause

Win against Florida. 3/4 of the crowd in Florida had Habs jerseys.


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> Win against Florida. 3/4 of the crowd in Florida had Habs jerseys.



I don't blame them


----------



## playstopause

And we win again against Florida. 


... But in OT and God we need Carey Price back. QUICK!!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I feel for Sens fans right now :S


----------



## technomancer

HOLY SHIT! The Pens just beat the Flyers in Philly 4-2!!! 

(maybe the suck has left )


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Chris Lee needs to get fired... now. 

*sigh* lost 3 - 1 to the bruins, but deserved a way better fate. Not to mention the false game deciding call...


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> ... Not to mention the false game deciding call...


----------



## Groff

I had a dream last night that the Flyers were up 2-1, and in the last 45 seconds of the game, pulled the goalie to add another player to the ice and the other team scored 2 points. 

I've been watching WAY too many hockey games lately.... One of the local bars has the Hockey package on their TVs so they've almost always have a game on.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Groff said:


> I had a dream last night that the Flyers were up 2-1, and in the last 45 seconds of the game, pulled the goalie to add another player to the ice and the other team scored 2 points.
> 
> I've been watching WAY too many hockey games lately.... One of the local bars has the Hockey package on their TVs so they've almost always have a game on.


 
I wish bars around here were like that. Anytime I'm in one its either Mavericks or Cowgirls garbage.


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Rangers 3-0

AND I finally got Mario to sign my Lemiux jersey


----------



## playstopause

God damn Devils.


----------



## B Lopez

Yeah, I don't like them either.


----------



## technomancer

Who does?


----------



## Groff

technomancer said:


> Who does?



Hell, even *I* don't like the devils. 
It's more of a north jersey thing, and seeing as i'm from south jersey, we're more philly oriented. Although the jersey devil myth IS from south jersey  damn north jersey crooks.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Who does?







So... ALL-STARS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!






I'll sure be watching!!!  How about you guys?


----------



## B Lopez

got it on right now


----------



## playstopause

I really dig seeing the guys chill out like that... Did you see Ovechkin with his "Canada hat"? 

Looking forward to the game tonight!


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> I really dig seeing the guys chill out like that... Did you see Ovechkin with his "Canada hat"?
> 
> Looking forward to the game tonight!



Yeah that was cool... and it was nice to see Ovechkin not trying to kill Geno for a change 

I also found it strangely appropriate that Geno won the accuracy competition and Ovechkin won the hot dog competition 

Also, Price was HORRIBLE in net for the young stars game... wish he had looked like that when the Pens were up against him recently


----------



## Kevan

AO FTMFW!!!
There was a text from Carrot Top. He said he wants his props back.


Price would have put down the drink with the umbrella and pineapple slice in it if Mason was in the other net. 

Good trivia: Name the only player to throw a check in an All-Star Game.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Also, Price was HORRIBLE in net for the young stars game... wish he had looked like that when the Pens were up against him recently



they were making him move laterally all the time, and he's not forcing it too much since he just got back from an ankle injury. With everything said... I don't think he was THAT bad


----------



## technomancer

Now THAT was a fun All Star game.

Good to see Kovalev get the MVP, he deserved it. There are days I wish he was still in Pittsburgh


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

easily one of the best all star games in years! Kovalev MVP!!


----------



## Kevan

Not even the awful PA nor "Black Hole" Bettman could put a damper on the ASG.

Great game (TWENTY-THREE GOALS!), and lots of fun stuff.
The on-ice commentary from Savard and St. Louis was very cool.

Tim Thomas.....lookin' good in goal.....


----------



## playstopause

Very fun game indeed! Really cool it went all the way to the shoutouts.



Kevan said:


> Price would have put down the drink with the umbrella and pineapple slice in it if Mason was in the other net.



Price has nothing to feat against Mason. 



technomancer said:


> Also, Price was HORRIBLE in net for the young stars game... wish he had looked like that when the Pens were up against him recently



Like Claude said, it was a last minute decision for him to go, beeing just back from injury. On the other hand... Isn't he the goaler that allowed the fewest goals during the real all-star game?

2 greatest goals of the game : Kovalev's "changeup" and Malkin's "in between the legs".


----------



## troyguitar

Datsyuk, Lidstrom, and Crosby all not playing made me too uninterested to even turn the thing on.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Like Claude said, it was a last minute decision for him to go, beeing just back from injury. On the other hand... Isn't he the goaler that allowed the fewest goals during the real all-star game?



Yeah he definitely made up for it in the All Star game 



playstopause said:


> 2 greatest goals of the game : Kovalev's "changeup" and Malkin's "in between the legs".



Geno does in fact rule 



troyguitar said:


> Datsyuk, Lidstrom, and Crosby all not playing made me too uninterested to even turn the thing on.



Your loss, it was one of the best games in YEARS... and as somebody that gets to watch Geno and Sid at every other home game, Geno has been the better player this year by far. I get the feeling Sid has been playing hurt for most of the year.


----------



## playstopause

troyguitar said:


> Datsyuk, Lidstrom, and Crosby all not playing made me too uninterested to even turn the thing on.





technomancer said:


> Your loss, it was one of the best games in YEARS...





And, I mean, it's only 3 players out of a bunch of stars... When the game is on, you forget who's there and who's not.


----------



## Groff

On of my professors this semester is a Devils fan.... This is going to be interesting...


----------



## troyguitar

playstopause said:


> And, I mean, it's only 3 players out of a bunch of stars... When the game is on, you forget who's there and who's not.



<-- note the location!

That and I have a big man-crush on Datsyuk. His playing style is exactly like mine except he's a billion times better at it.


----------



## playstopause

Ok, I get it now.


----------



## B Lopez

I watched the Boston game yesterday.

Man we're going to get our asses kicked when we play them.


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Rangers 6-2

Maybe all hopes of the playoffs aren't lost


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> I watched the Boston game yesterday.
> 
> Man we're going to get our asses kicked when we play them.



Yeah, I don't know what's got into them this year... Damn. 
With our 3 straight lost games, our hope of finishing 1st in the east are slowly fading away... Now, we gotta secure that 4th spot so we can have home advantage during the playoffs.


----------



## playstopause

We're going down...


----------



## technomancer

The Pens blew it against the Devils in the last freaking thirty seconds of the game. Gave up a tying goal with 30 seconds left and lost in overtime 

Then again you can't win games when you give up 40+ shots


----------



## technomancer

Aaaand the Pens continue to suck, losing to Toronto


----------



## playstopause

^

So do we, losing again against the motherfuckin' Bruins (and I was there).

We even had our pyjamas on!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

that bruins game could have gone either way though. The bruin's 2nd goal was a fluke imo.


----------



## technomancer

Last night was a fun game, even if the Pens didn't show up until the third period. Pens > Lightning in OT 4-3. The best was watching Cooke goad Roberts into taking a stupid penalty that gave the Pens the tying goal.

Roberts of course later bitched about it in the press 



Gary Roberts said:


> I have to realize who that is. We&#8217;re jostling all the way up the ice, and obviously he&#8217;s famous for diving and he&#8217;s never really played with any honor. He&#8217;s been a coward his whole career and continues to do that. Out there with a visor, chirping like that and he never backs it up. I have no respect for a guy like that. But I have to be smarter.



Tomorrow should be an interesting game, Pens vs Blue Jackets. It would be nice if the Pens managed to string two consecutive wins together


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Blue Jackets 4-1

Pens caught a HUGE break that Mason was out sick for this one


----------



## Kevan

technomancer said:


> Pens > Blue Jackets 4-1
> 
> Pens caught a HUGE break that Mason was out sick for this one


You're welcome.


Both for having Mason stay in Columbus this trip, and for the EN'er for Sid.
Fleurry deserved a blank tonight. He was Mason-ish between the pipes. 

Another thing I noticed was after Sid gave Dubs (CBJ backup goalie) a little snow wash at the end of a play, he skated back around to Dubs and apologized.
Class act.


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Sharks 2-1 in the shootout


----------



## playstopause

... And it's our turn to suck!!! 

Lost 7-2 against Edmonton and I just can't believe it.


----------



## B Lopez

Well that's embarrassing!


----------



## mattofvengeance

B Lopez said:


> Well that's embarrassing!


 
Not as embarassing as the Rangers getting demolished by my Stars last friday. 10-2 and Valiquette allowed all ten. I felt bad for the kid.


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> Well that's embarrassing!



Tell me about it. We were at the no.5 spot in the whole league a month ago.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Tell me about it. We were at the no.5 spot in the whole league a month ago.



You're still above the #8 spot in the conference, so quit your bitching


----------



## technomancer

Gonchar and Fedotenko are both back for the Pens tonight 

http://penguins.nhl.com/team/app/?service=page&page=NewsPage&articleid=409286

This is the closest the Pens have come to having their full lineup so far this year


----------



## technomancer

Jesus talk about falling apart... Pens went from being up 2-0 to losing 6-2 against Toronto


----------



## playstopause

... And we're back on failure road.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> ... And we're back on failure road.



Please stay on the road until after the Pens game on the 19th 

I've got tickets and it'd be nice to see the Pens win


----------



## B Lopez

how could you ask for more after you beat us? greedy bastard.


----------



## Kevan

technomancer said:


> Please stay on the road until after the Pens game on the 19th
> 
> I've got tickets and it'd be nice to see the Pens win


Gonna be tough to do with a new coach. 

Sure is nice to see the Avs beat Detroit. 

I'm going to the CBJ vs. DAL game tonight.
Any picture or call-out requests?


----------



## technomancer

Kevan said:


> Gonna be tough to do with a new coach.
> 
> Sure is nice to see the Avs beat Detroit.
> 
> I'm going to the CBJ vs. DAL game tonight.
> Any picture or call-out requests?



Holy shit yeah I just saw the headline

Pittsburgh Penguins - News: Dan Bylsma Named Interim Head Coach of Pittsburgh Penguins - 02/15/2009


----------



## technomancer

I quit, the Pens lost to the fucking Islanders.


----------



## F1Filter

I'm wondering if the NY Rangers get blown out again tonight, that Renny might be following Therrien? Yesterday was fucking embarrassing to get completely owned like that. Worse even that everyone who caught the game on national TV, got to hear the Rangers fans start up a "Fire Renny!" chants all throughout the game. 

Actually I wouldn't be surprised if Sather is eventually asked to step down as GM. He was saying that they had a new team philosophy. No more overpaid players that don't want to get their hands dirty working in the trenches. Well looking at the way the starting and power play lines have been producing this season. All we now have are players getting paid slightly less that STILL don't want to get their hands dirty. 

Another chance to embarrass yourselves again on national TV tonight guys.....


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I wonder if Shero isn't going to end up being replaced as if you look at the players he let get away at the end of last season it's pretty freaking pathetic, especially given who the replacements for them were.

He secured a great core of players, but man you need good guys to complement that core and the lineup he got just doesn't have enough grit IMHO


----------



## playstopause

Ouch.


Kovalev was told by GM Gainey to stay home while the team will be in Washington and Pitsburgh. "Get some rest and think a bit"... While S. Kostityn is going back to Hamilton.

I see a trade in the near future.


----------



## Kevan

playstopause said:


> Ouch.
> 
> 
> Kovalev was told by GM Gainey to stay home while the team will be in Washington and Pitsburgh. "Get some rest and think a bit"... While S. Kostityn is going back to Hamilton.
> 
> I see a trade in the near future.


Alex Kovalev? The uber-sniper up there?
Or was it his 2nd cousin, Billy Kovalev?

WTF MTL?


----------



## playstopause

We had Kovalev from New York for a bag of peanuts. Why?

Kovalev is incredibly talented, but he plays when HE wants to play and he play the way HE wants to play. Not to mention he's really great 1 year out of three and he doesn't fit into the coach gameplan. One thing's for sure in Montreal : the coach ain't going nowhere. We already fired Claude Julien in part because of Kovalev... Looks what Julien is doing now with Boston...

He's spectacular and all, but he has now become a complementary player "&#224; la Marian Hossa" and he's not the expected leader to our team.

Funny enough, everyone, I mean EVERYONE played a better game without him in the team yesterday, even if we lost in the shoutouts.


----------



## playstopause

^

Looks like Kovalev is back to play against Ottawa today. Oh well... Go figure.


----------



## technomancer

Two wins in a row for the Pens 

The downside is that they're giving up a LOT of goals in the wins, 8 in the last two games... but if they can keep up the offensive pace and solidify the defense they might be on to something


----------



## Kevan

*CBJ- 2
ANA- 5*

This 9-on-5 hockey is getting old.
Fast.


----------



## technomancer

Kevan said:


> *CBJ- 2
> ANA- 5*
> 
> This 9-on-5 hockey is getting old.
> Fast.



I feel your pain. I'm afraid to see what the new coach's "more aggressive" style is going to do against a team that's not struggling since the Pens gave up 4 goals to Montreal and 4 goals to Philadelphia...

They play Washington in an hour on national TV wheee


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Looks like Kovalev is back to play against Ottawa today. Oh well... Go figure.



...and aren't we happy he is


----------



## playstopause

^

Yep. It was quite the comeback. 1 goal and 1 assist after 5 minutes of play and his first 3 points game in a year. I say give the man 3-days break once each month!


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Yep. It was quite the comeback. 1 goal and 1 assist after 5 minutes of play and his first 3 points game in a year. I say give the man 3-days break once each month!



I concur, and time it so it's when they play the Pens 

Today's game went about as I expected, Caps 5 Pens 2.


----------



## Kevan

Heh heh.....saw this on NHL.com today and had to pass it along:



Great calls!


----------



## F1Filter

Renny out and Tortorella in to coach the NYR. 

Too bad Sather is still the GM.


----------



## playstopause

Well, it looks like we're back on track, even if we're not quite rock solid. Terrific game yesterday against Vancouver... And we've had our revenge 3-0! Halak was splendid!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Good game against the Canucks, but if Halak hadn't stood on his head, they'd have been in trouble. But it looks like Tanguay won't be back for at least the next two games  I was hoping to see him lining up beside Koivu for that game against Vancouver.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I got second row seats for the Pens/Stars game Sunday. I'm stoked!


----------



## playstopause

^

Nice! 



JeffFromMtl said:


> Good game against the Canucks, but if Halak hadn't stood on his head, they'd have been in trouble. But it looks like Tanguay won't be back for at least the next two games  I was hoping to see him lining up beside Koivu for that game against Vancouver.


----------



## Kevan

*ANOTHER shutout for Steve Mason!!!*
Yep- that's number 8! Can you say "Calder"? 

CBJ played great vs EDM last night. Shutting down Hemsky is no easy task, but their D did a great job.
Raffi Torres scored the only goal last night, with a very A.O.-type move- kick up the skate, fake the shot, go 5-hole. 

Full 60 minute game last night. Looks like the CBJ are over their exhaustion from the 7 games in 9 nights stretch they just pulled.


----------



## technomancer

A belated  to Ryan Whitney. Hope the Ducks realize he's great on the PP but worthless as a defenseman 

Crosby is out again, which is not a good thing when the Pens are struggling to try to get to a playoff spot


----------



## B Lopez

technomancer said:


> A belated  to Ryan Whitney. Hope the Ducks realize he's great on the PP but worthless as a defenseman
> 
> Crosby is out again, which is not a good thing when the Pens are struggling to try to get to a playoff spot



I hope you do get a playoff spot so one of the good teams are out. Not like it matters much, you guys are the east anyways.


----------



## playstopause

We finally win over Philly!


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> I hope you do get a playoff spot so one of the good teams are out. Not like it matters much, you guys are the east anyways.



What was that again? 

Pittsburgh Penguins - Recap: San Jose @ Pittsburgh - 02/11/2009


----------



## B Lopez

Dear techno and PSP, 



-Bobby


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> Dear techno and PSP,
> 
> 
> 
> -Bobby


----------



## AgentWalrus

playstopause said:


> We finally win over Philly!



um actually youve beaten us three times already, but see you clowns in the playoffs


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Halak did it again tonight! They seem to be getting comfortable beating teams that are outshooting them 2:1. I'm not so sure that's a good thing.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

AgentWalrus said:


> um actually youve beaten us three times already, but see you clowns in the playoffs



You're on! Maybe this time your goalie won't be there to save your ass despite the opposing team outplaying you 

Great game yesterday! 2 games in 2 nights against very two good teams. Halak is on fire!

Bobby, it can't be that bad! Your team finally has enters the double digits for losses... after 63 games


----------



## playstopause

AgentWalrus said:


> um actually youve beaten us three times already, but see you clowns in the playoffs







B Lopez said:


> Dear techno and PSP,
> 
> 
> 
> -Bobby



Dear Bobby, 

next time, just leave Boucher on the bench.

Damn it was good to beat you guys!  

Thanks Halak.


----------



## technomancer

mattofvengeance said:


> I got second row seats for the Pens/Stars game Sunday. I'm stoked!



Hope you're a Pens fan


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> Dear Bobby,
> 
> next time, just leave Boucher on the bench.
> 
> Damn it was good to beat you guys!
> 
> Thanks Halak.



Yeah, I was wondering why he was playing.


----------



## playstopause

^

Because playoffs time is coming for Nabokov. I think you guys will make it.


----------



## B Lopez

too bad detroit will kill us.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## playstopause

^





B Lopez said:


> too bad detroit will kill us.



I see you have a lot of faith.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

There's only 2 teams in the west I'd like to see win it this year. Flames or San Jose 

In the east I only want 1 team to win it. Take a guess...


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> I see you have a lot of faith.



Yeah, I'm a true fan.


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> There's only 2 teams in the west I'd like to see win it this year. Flames or San Jose



Iginla.  
Now that'd one hell of a hockey player. And Kiprusof is at then top of his game...




> In the east I only want 1 team to win it. Take a guess...



Mmm... Let me see... Ottawa?


----------



## technomancer

Four in a row for the Pens... now if they can put together 3 wins against Florida...


----------



## playstopause

Last transaction day!!!


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Last transaction day!!!



Yeah I'm curious to see what the Pens are up to, as there's something brewing or they wouldn't have bothered putting Satan on waivers


----------



## Kevan

*(G) Pascal LeClaire + 2nd Rd. Pick to Ottawa
(F) Atoine Vermette to Columbus*

Meh...I liked having a goaltending combo of Pascal and Mason, but....Mason & LaCosta will do nicely. 

There was talk around the arena last night about Rusty Klesla being used in a deal. I personally don't see it. Our D is great and Rusty's a big part of that.
Then again, I'm not Howson. LOL





technomancer said:


> Yeah I'm curious to see what the Pens are up to, as there's something brewing or they wouldn't have bothered putting Satan on waivers


How that guy doesn't have a long-term deal with the Devils I have no frickin' clue.


----------



## technomancer

So I'm genuinely meh on the deals made by the Pens. Guerin is decent and he'll make the Pens harder to play against, but meh


----------



## B Lopez

Kevan said:


> How that guy doesn't have a long-term deal with the Devils I have no frickin' clue.


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


>






...

F*cking Sabres. 
There's something wrong in between the ears with our "all-stars" Price and Komisarek.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'd say there's something wrong with the whole team. Minus the 4th line...


----------



## playstopause

They played well the last couple of games... Tonight, they just played the first period. We need Halak!


----------



## mattofvengeance

I love the addition of Brendan Morrison only because we didn't give up anything for him and with our centers dropping like flies, we definitely need depth down the middle.


----------



## B Lopez

honestly, WTF?


----------



## playstopause

WTF what? Your loss (with 1 point in the bank) against the almighty Wild?


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> WTF what? Your loss (with 1 point in the bank) against the almighty Wild?



They blew a fucking 3-0 lead


----------



## mattofvengeance

Not only that, but that third goal was hilarious


----------



## playstopause

^

Oups! 


... AND in other news, we lost again!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance

^^^
Ready for Sunday?


----------



## Kevan

Ironic considering that Boucher currently holds the shutout streak record.


----------



## playstopause

mattofvengeance said:


> ^^^
> Ready for Sunday?



I think we're not ready for any team these days.


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap, Columbus beat Detroit 8-2 

and Carolina beat Tampa 9-3 

Now the Pens NEED to beat Washington tomorrow to keep the eighth playoff spot


----------



## Kevan

technomancer said:


> Holy crap, Columbus beat Detroit 8-2 :holy


Yeah. Fantastic game.
Nash with ANOTHER hat trick, ANOTHER hat trick against Detroit, and ANOTHER shortie.

They showed a stat tonight that was kind of amazing:
Nash pwns Detroit. He's the #1 Wing Clipper in all the NHL in about 8 different categories. 

The TV guys were scrambling trying to find any stat on this, maybe you guys know:
Has anyone ever had an unassisted hat trick? 
All of Rick's goals tonight were w/o help (save for that one nice pass from Zetterberg...LOL). If you find the stat, post it. Thanks!

We go from #1 in the West to #1 in the East when we take on the Bruins on Tues. Rachel and I will be at the game (we like Savard...heh heh).


----------



## technomancer

Pens have now won six in a row 

Pens > Caps in the shootout 4-3


----------



## mattofvengeance

The Stars are making the Habs look like a JV Team. Montreal is lucky to be down 1-0.


----------



## playstopause

^

Yes we were, especially in the 1st period. But only the final score matters.


----------



## technomancer

The teams in front of the Pens need to have the common courtesy to STOP WINNING


----------



## mattofvengeance

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Yes we were, especially in the 1st period. But only the final score matters.


 
You're absolutely right. That should've been a complete slaughter. Price played out of his mind.


----------



## B Lopez

technomancer said:


> The teams in front of the Pens need to have the common courtesy to STOP WINNING



We put our wins on hold about 4 games ago.


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> We put our wins on hold about 4 games ago.



Wrong conference


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I thought we handled the 2nd and 3rd pretty well on Sunday. Stars played a very shit 2nd which helped us a lot.

In other news, Carbo fired!!!!???? :O


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> The teams in front of the Pens need to have the common courtesy to STOP WINNING



Aaaaand NY of course obliged me, losing to Carolina who were right behind the Pens and knocking them out of the #8 spot 

Man the Pens better win tomorrow... especially since we'll be at the game


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Carbo fired!!!!???? :O



I could not believe it when I heard that.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I wouldn't be surprised if Guy ended up back in the Stars organization. I dunno what Gainey is thinking. He never should've traded Huet when Price wasn't (and still isn't) ready to shoulder the load of a #1 goaltender.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

People forget things so quickly, last summer everyone was happy Price was the new #1. This Christmas everyone was still very happy Price was #1. He has an injury and a shit month of February (with a team that's playing really badly infront of him) and all of a sudden Gainey is in the wrong. I'm by no means defending Price, since I'm not a huge fan of him anyway; I'm defending Gainey. Way too many people critisize the man and these days a lot of idiots seem to want him out of Montreal; THAT would be the biggest mistake to make right now. A GM can do a lot, bu he won't win championships for his players.

Carboneau is a great coach and will probably only get better. But from everything that's been going lately, trying to listen in as much on everything that's possible to make an educated guess (since thats pretty much all we can do) on the whole situation), I think Gainey did the right thing. I'm especially confident after his press conference. Bringing up Don Lever from Hamilton will probably help a lot also.

In any case, I'm just ranting but people lately have been pissing me off when it comes to Hockey. Suddenly everyone is a GM and knows better then the Habs direction. They forget that everything Gainey has done administratively in the NHL so far has turn to gold or damn close to it. In my opinion time will prove Gainey right.

Montreal has at times the best fans in the world of hockey and at times the absolute worst...

Oh btw, I too think Carbs is gonna end up in Dallas pretty soon. Especially if the The Stars don't make the playoffs or do badly in the postseason.


----------



## Kevan

Steve Mason with ANOTHER shutout.
This time against the current top team in the NHL- the Boston Bruins.

Got some great pics tonight. I'll get 'em sized and uploaded soon.


----------



## B Lopez

Dear Kevan,

The Sharks are the top team in the league.

-Bobby

PS. I know they weren't going into today but fuck it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im so glad the Canucks finally beat San Hose for once...


----------



## Kevan

B Lopez said:


> Dear Kevan,
> 
> The Sharks are the top team in the league.
> 
> -Bobby
> 
> PS. I know they weren't going into today but fuck it.


Dear Bobby,

Thanks for the tip. I'm happy to return the favor:
www.DateAndTime.com

Sincerely,

-Kevan


----------



## B Lopez

Dear Kevan,

I'm fully aware that you would smoke us. You have a goalie.

-Bobby


----------



## technomancer

My god did the Pens look good in the third period last night against the Panthers. I haven't seen them play that well since the playoffs last year... and 50 freaking shots on net. Vokoun was probably seeing pucks in his sleep last night 

That game was SUCH a blast to be at  (well with the exceptions of the 3 defensive breakdowns in the 2nd that gave the Panthers their goals )

Now if the Pens can get the power play rolling... they were freaking 0-6 last night 

I'm glad they're hitting their stride since they play Boston and columbus in 2 of their next three games. 

Dear Mr. Mason, we have sent you this deluxe bottle of flue germs, please open it and breathe deeply


----------



## mattofvengeance

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> People forget things so quickly, last summer everyone was happy Price was the new #1. This Christmas everyone was still very happy Price was #1. He has an injury and a shit month of February (with a team that's playing really badly infront of him) and all of a sudden Gainey is in the wrong. I'm by no means defending Price, since I'm not a huge fan of him anyway; I'm defending Gainey. Way too many people critisize the man and these days a lot of idiots seem to want him out of Montreal; THAT would be the biggest mistake to make right now. A GM can do a lot, bu he won't win championships for his players.
> 
> Carboneau is a great coach and will probably only get better. But from everything that's been going lately, trying to listen in as much on everything that's possible to make an educated guess (since thats pretty much all we can do) on the whole situation), I think Gainey did the right thing. I'm especially confident after his press conference. Bringing up Don Lever from Hamilton will probably help a lot also.
> 
> In any case, I'm just ranting but people lately have been pissing me off when it comes to Hockey. Suddenly everyone is a GM and knows better then the Habs direction. They forget that everything Gainey has done administratively in the NHL so far has turn to gold or damn close to it. In my opinion time will prove Gainey right.
> 
> Montreal has at times the best fans in the world of hockey and at times the absolute worst...
> 
> Oh btw, I too think Carbs is gonna end up in Dallas pretty soon. Especially if the The Stars don't make the playoffs or do badly in the postseason.


 
Hey it could be worse. You could be a Leafs fan. The front office never really do anything to make the team better while the fans blindly follow suit. The organization knows that if people stop coming to games, there are plenty of people in the Toronto and even in the Hamilton area that will come to games. This a team whose biggest acquisition on the last five years was Vesa Toskala (how's that worked out?). I, for one, think Gainey has done a great job in that organization (as he did with the Minnesota/Dallas franchise), but lately, he's had some head scratchers. He even took a fishing trip at the trade deadline. As Guy goes, I'm thinkin he'll end up as a consultant or something in the Stars organization and if Tippett gets canned, he might end up behind the bench. As far as I'm concerned, with the amount of injuries this team has had, the fact that we're still in contention speaks volumes for Dave's coaching ability.



B Lopez said:


> Dear Kevan,
> 
> I'm fully aware that you would smoke us. You have a goalie.
> 
> -Bobby


 
Gettin close to the postseason. Time for the Sharks to hibernate


----------



## Kevan

Pictures from the CBJ-BOS game:
CBJvsBOS pictures by KevanGeier - Photobucket

Rachel and I are Mark Savard fans, even if he did try to fight Nash. 
Some good coach and Mason shots too. 
Rachel took all the shots except for 1705 and 1706.



technomancer said:


> Dear Mr. Mason, we have sent you this deluxe bottle of flue germs, please open it and breathe deeply


Heh heh.

_"Dear Mr. Malkin-
We'd like you to try this new set of skates during your game with Columbus on Thursday. We feel they might give your game a boost.

Sincerely, 
CBJ Fans"_
*seals up box of rollerblades*



I'll be at the game on Thurs. 
Any requests for wardrobe/signs?


----------



## mattofvengeance

^^^ 
You Can't Spell CROSBY without C R Y


----------



## Kevan

mattofvengeance said:


> ^^^
> You Can't Spell CROSBY without C R Y


BWAHAHAHAH!


----------



## technomancer

And being a Stars fan, he knows all about crying when Crosby's in town 

Seriously this game should be a blast to watch as both teams are playing really well and there's a lot of talent on both sides. This is actually one of the first games this year I'm jealous of your tickets Kev.

Maybe next year we can swap, I'll take you to the Columbus game here and you can take me to the Pens game there (and then the women can kill both of us )


----------



## mattofvengeance

I don't know WHAT you're talking about.



Crosby didn't play when the Pens kicked our ass


----------



## technomancer

mattofvengeance said:


> I don't know WHAT you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Crosby didn't play when the Pens kicked our ass



Yup, but he traveled with the team


----------



## technomancer

Man good game last night against Columbus. The Pens lost in the shootout, I'm sure Kevan had a blast 

The Jackets really earned the win, as the Pens only showed up for about 30 minutes of the game (first 7, last period, and overtime)


----------



## Kevan

That's not me. 

Here are the rest of the pics:
CBJvsPIT pictures by KevanGeier - Photobucket

Awesome game against the super-streaking Penguins. I can't believe our D coughed up those 3 goals. Well, one was a great deflection...but the other two....ugh. Painful to watch happen.

This was my first time seeing Malkin and Crosby in-person. I didn't realize that Malkin was that big! He's not a little scooter like St.Louis or Cammilleri.


*Funny:*
- After Crosby got denied in the shoot-out, the PA system played "_Dude Looks Like A Lady_". I almost wet myself.

- In a post-game interview:
REPORTER: "_In the shoot-out tonight, you were the one guy standing between Malkin & Crosby. What kind of adrenaline rush do you get from big shooters like that?_"
STEVE MASON: "_I don't. You have to make the 2 saves, and it doesn't matter who it is._"
PWNED.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Brodeur was congratulated and honored for his 551st win tonight in Montreal. The home team was booed for the last 5 minutes of the game.

Things aren't looking very good towards our centennial year


----------



## playstopause

Indeed. 

A huge congrats to Brodeur. Best goaltender ever with Roy.


----------



## technomancer

This is awesome. The Pens started Fleury yesterday against Ottawa... and lost in the shootout. Today they're playing Boston and starting their backup goaltender. Nothing like going into a game PLANNING to freaking lose 

(not that Garon is bad, but playing your backup against the best team in your conference pretty much tells your players you think you're going to lose)


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Bruins 6-4  They're still giving up way too many goals, but hey I'll take the win


----------



## Kevan

Looks like Babcock changed the oil in the machine known as the Red Wings.
I'm glad I sold my tix to this afternoon's game. 

Fun CBJ/DET Facts:
*- Rick Nash PWNS the Red Wings.* 
No one in the NHL has more goals against the Wings than Tricky Ricky.
(I'd guess #2 would be Super Joe...heh heh)

*- 61 years and 61 does it*
As a follow up to the "Has any one else ever pulled off an unassisted hat trick?", the answer is YES! 
Maurice "_The Rocket_" Richard had the last one on 3.14.48 vs. NYR.
Almost 61 years to the date!


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Pens > Bruins 6-4  They're still giving up way too many goals, but hey I'll take the win



Good for you guys! 


... But now you're ahead of us.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Good for you guys!
> 
> 
> ... But now you're ahead of us.



 

Not that it matters as I don't see the Pens going that far in the playoffs this year... they're just not strong enough defensively as the last game against Florida showed. You can't dominate an entire game and still give up 3 goals due to random defensive breakdowns...


----------



## playstopause

Same on our side. You just can't allow in between 40 to 50 shots per game. 



technomancer said:


>


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Same on our side. You just can't allow in between 40 to 50 shots per game.



Yeah the Pens have gotten much better with shots allowed, but they're still averaging giving up 3+ goals per game over their last five games


----------



## technomancer

Pens crush Thrashers 6-2

Geno was awesome with a 5 point night... only thing that could have been better would have been if he scored on the penalty shot he had for a hat trick


----------



## playstopause




----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


>





Though I shouldn't laugh as the next week when the teams with less games played than the pens start to catch up is going to be painful.


----------



## Elysian

Star's are gonna suck tomorrow night against the Sharks.... but it'll just be par for the course for this road trip  I'll still watch though.


----------



## mattofvengeance

^^^ 
The only thing that gives me hope is that Marty tends to own them in their place.


----------



## Kevan

I got this from the guy who sits behind me at the CBJ games:

NHL Playoff Chances - Sports Club Stats

Pretty cool site.
Enjoy!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Kevan said:


> I got this from the guy who sits behind me at the CBJ games:
> 
> NHL Playoff Chances - Sports Club Stats
> 
> Pretty cool site.
> Enjoy!



that's site's pretty coo! Thanks


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Though I shouldn't laugh as the next week when the teams with less games played than the pens start to catch up is going to be painful.



So yeah, what about those Flyers, mmm?


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> So yeah, what about those Flyers, mmm?



What about them Sharks? mmm?


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> So yeah, what about those Flyers, mmm?



Hehe yeah... though the Pens only showing up for the first five and last ten minutes of the game didn't help much either  It also wasn't as bad as the score made it look as the last flyer goal was an empty netter.

Hopefully it wakes the Pens up and they start playing a full 60 minutes again.


----------



## B Lopez

Martin Brodeur | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

Mike Modano | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

Sidney Crosby | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

Wayne Gretzky | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

LOL.


----------



## Kevan

Pretty good, Bobby!

(I didn't know Modano got married....(to a woman no less))


----------



## technomancer

Watching the Pens beat the Flames 2-0: awesome
Getting Sid to sign your jersey after the game: priceless


----------



## F1Filter

I think Tortorella just gave the shortest press conference in the history of New York Rangers franchise. After giving up a 3 goal lead, and losing in a shootout;

"I think they sucked."

The whole thing lasted about 8 seconds.


----------



## Kevan

*STEVE MASON: STILL THE SHUTOUT KING!*
Mason tallied up his league-leading TENTH shutout tonight, against the Calgary Flames.
Yes- the same Flames team that went nuts at the trade deadline and swiped up super-scorer Jokinen and d-man Leopold.
Those two were left off the score sheet tonight.

Well, kinda.

Olli and Jordan did make it into the Penalty section.
As did a bunch of others.
124 minutes worth of penalties! 110 of them in the 2nd period alone!
The one that surprised me the most was when Todd Bertuzzi punched Rusty Klesla in the face. What was so odd was that Todd was actually facing Rusty when he did it.
I know! Crazy shit, huh?
The CBJ were well-disciplined tonight, but a d-man can only take so much. After he took the 2nd punch from Mr. Crocodile Tears, Rusty said "_Fuck this noise_" (in Czech, probably), and dropped Todd to the ice with 2 quick shots.
Jared Boll took on Jim Vandemeer, and it looked like Jared had bit off more than he could chew....until....that last shot: Jared popped Jim straight in the face so hard, Jim's helmet popped off! It looked like a quarter being flipped by a thumb for a coin toss.

Nash now has a career high in season points, after a 4-point game (another career high).
The Flames are 0-2 in the last two games, both being shutouts by their opponents.

As of 3.26.08, SportsClubStats.com gave the CBJ a 94.2% chance of making the playoffs. 
I'm pretty sure that number will go up tomorrow. 

Playoff's are lookin' GOOD!


YES- I did 'boo' Bertuzzi every time he touched the puck.
I will continue to do so.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^In his defense, Bertuzzi does give more then half of his salary to Moore and his family every season, and IIRC he chose to do this personally. I wouldn't want to be in the position he's in right now, having to live with what he's done and think about it almost every hockey game he plays.

I'm not excusing what he did, but it looks like he's doing whatever he can to compensate or make up. I say give the man a (small) break  I highly doubt he intentionally wanted to break his neck (despite the fact that it was a cheap shot from behind) and as far as I'm concerned there are many hits and shots inthe past few years/seasons that could have ended just as bad or worse then the Bertuzzi/Moore saga.

But then again, I dunno how I'd feel if someone accidentally cut off my hands because I was shredding his ass apart on guitar, figuratively speaking.


----------



## Kevan

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> ^In his defense, Bertuzzi does give more then half of his salary to Moore and his family every season, and IIRC he chose to do this personally. I wouldn't want to be in the position he's in right now, having to live with what he's done and think about it almost every hockey game he plays.
> 
> I'm not excusing what he did, but it looks like he's doing whatever he can to compensate or make up. I say give the man a (small) break  I highly doubt he intentionally wanted to break his neck (despite the fact that it was a cheap shot from behind) and as far as I'm concerned there are many hits and shots inthe past few years/seasons that could have ended just as bad or worse then the Bertuzzi/Moore saga.
> 
> But then again, I dunno how I'd feel if someone accidentally cut off my hands because I was shredding his ass apart on guitar, figuratively speaking.


A source for the "half his salary" thing would be appreciated.

Last I heard, Bertuzzi and coach-at-the-time Marc Crawford were being hauled into civil court in the U.S. by the Moore family (Denver Post article).

If Todd *really* wanted to "do whatever he can to compensate or make up" for his actions, he'd leave the league. There is NO PLACE (in any sport) for the type of thuggery that took place. There's a HUGE difference between a couple of players mixing it up on the ice, and a bounty being called out and someone acting on that.
If you or I would have done something like that, we'd be in pound-you-in-the-ass prison.

I'm not the only one that boos him at games around the league.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Kevan said:


> A source for the "half his salary" thing would be appreciated.



I'm looking for one right now, at this rate I probably won't find one so nevermind. 

I may have been confusing it with the Dany Heatley car crash back when he was in Atlanta.




> Last I heard, Bertuzzi and coach-at-the-time Marc Crawford were being hauled into civil court in the U.S. by the Moore family (Denver Post article).



And the entire Vancouver Canucks organisation for that matter.



> If Todd *really* wanted to "do whatever he can to compensate or make up" for his actions, he'd leave the league. There is NO PLACE (in any sport) for the type of thuggery that took place. There's a HUGE difference between a couple of players mixing it up on the ice, and a bounty being called out and someone acting on that.
> If you or I would have done something like that, we'd be in pound-you-in-the-ass prison.



I understand that, all I'm saying is that people went crazy over this incident because of the resulting injury and not Bertuzzi's actions. If this isn't the case then I guess we are all a bunch of hypocrites since there's been a butt load of hits/incidents since the lockout that could have put a few players out of the game for life; by players I mean victims, not instigators.
If Sutter's career had ended over Weight's IMO ridiculous head shot earlier this season would people have reacted differently? I think so. 

The guy (forget his name) who intentionally stomped on another players hind leg with his skate last season. IIRC he never got more then 15 games for that one, and that number was largely due to the fact that he had already been suspended 2 times prior with incidents of a similar "cheap" nature. If that victimized player's achilles tendon had been severed then would the punishment had been worse? I think so. Todd went after Moore the same way any tough guy/goon goes after a player who a week before gives a head blow the NHL's leading scorer (at that time it was Marcus Naslund, and ex-Canuck. He go a broken bone in the face and a mild concussion). Moore went unpunished for that one. Bertuzzi wanted to get even with Moore, and it went to hell really fast.

I'm not arguing whether Todd deserves to be forgiven or not. I'm just saying he's a prime example of what's wrong with the disciplining/officiating in the NHL. If you're gonna boo Bertuzzi every game and hold that sort of grudge, you might as well boo at every other dangerous player in the NHL.

I can't imagine how much it sucks for Moore, and even if Todd didn't play anymore I doubt it would make things even. But I can't help but sympathize for the guy since I don't think he hit him with the intention of ending the other guy's hockey career. The guy has already been humiliated in many ways an I don't think he should be reminded of the past every time he steps on the ice and hears boos.


----------



## Kevan

There were THREE WEEKS between the hit on Naslund (which 99% of commentators say was legit) and Bertuzzi's attack.
This was not something that was spur-of-the-moment.
It was absolutely pre-meditated.

In the video, you can clearly see Todd was NOT playing hockey.
He was hunting Moore.

That's where the difference lies.


----------



## Kevan

*Blue Jackets sign Salmons!*

I came across this story last night. The headline was on the front page of NHL.com and I thought, "_Whothehell is Salmons? How did they sign someone? The trade deadline was a weeks ago..._"

It's a pretty cool thing to do.

ARTICLE:
NHL.com - News: Blue Jackets make Salmons' dream come true - 03/27/2009

VIDEO:
NHL Network Online - Columbus Blue Jackets: Ryan Salmons on ESPN First Take

Enjoy!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Kevan said:


> There were THREE WEEKS between the hit on Naslund (which 99% of commentators say was legit) and Bertuzzi's attack.
> This was not something that was spur-of-the-moment.
> It was absolutely pre-meditated.
> 
> In the video, you can clearly see Todd was NOT playing hockey.
> He was hunting Moore.
> 
> That's where the difference lies.



You're missing my point. Bertuzzi didn't go "Alright, I'll hit Moore from behind so I can end his hockey career, that bastard!" He probably did want to start a fight, and he definitely didn't choose the right way to go about it (hitting from behind). I still think he's paying for the result of his actions and not his actions because his punch is by no means any more violent then some of the hits we've seen this year. Hell, if you wanna get a bit farfetched I could argue that there's the possiblity that half of the team jumping on ertuzzi who was on top of Moore probably didn't help the injury either.

Btw, I read that Salmons story yesterday, pretty cool stuff


----------



## Kevan

I agree. 
I don't think Todd was trying to end Moore's career.
He was, however, trying to fucking kill him.
Wait....wha?

My point is that Todd was NOT playing hockey.
He was human hunting.

Sure, there are some seriously stunning physics experiments called "hits" in the sport of hockey, but when you stop playing the game (i.e. drop your stick, skate a couple of paces, grab a guy's jersey with one hand and then sucker-punch him from behind with the other hand/fist), there's no place for you in that game.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Understood.

Anyway, really hope the Habs beat the Sabres tonight. I'm usually a fan of Lindy Ruff, just not when he's playing against us


----------



## F1Filter

Holy shit the officiating in today's Pens/NYR game was god-awful. For both teams. Seriously bad.


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Anyway, really hope the Habs beat the Sabres tonight.





We played well though...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Alex Tanguay - Saku Koivu - Alex Kovalev

nuff' said


----------



## Kevan

There's this crazy guy that sits just in front of us at the game. We all call him "_Ring Tapper Rich_" (I think I've mentioned him in this thread before).
Anyway, I was waiting to get my haircut today and saw a CBJ logo on the newspaper and picked it up....

Blue Jackets Xtra : Michael Arace commentary: Jackets fan makes good use of seats

Never thought they'd do an article on him!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Alex Tanguay - Saku Koivu - Alex Kovalev
> 
> nuff' said


 
Please... ask the Senators if having one line that is worth a shit does anything for you in the postseason, and I'll take Heatley-Spezza-Alfredsson any freaking day. Plus, as wildly inconsistent as Carey Price is, good luck getting out of the first round.


----------



## playstopause

^

1- We have more than a line that produce.
2- Price is back on track and we have Halak anyway.
3-


----------



## technomancer

... aaaaand the Pens start to suck again immediately before clinching a playoff spot


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> 1- We have more than a line that produce.
> 2- Price is back on track and we have Halak anyway.
> 3-



besides, didn't they get to the finals 2 or 3 years ago with just one line 

I'm hopeful, I also hope we can stay hot with Markov and Schneider out of the lineup =\

BTW, Kovalev got NHL's first star for the last week!


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> ... aaaaand the Pens start to suck again immediately before clinching a playoff spot



* cough *

The Pens haven't clinched a spot yet.


----------



## technomancer

thus the "immediately before"  had they won on Sunday they would have clinched a spot... guess I should have said "immediately before they would have clinched..."

believe me I am VERY aware they haven't clinched a spot


----------



## playstopause




----------



## technomancer

Despite TRYING to blow it the Pens clinch a playoff spot


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm eager for the damn playoffs to start. With Dallas sitting at home, I don't have a dog in the fight, but I sure do love playoff hockey. Time to get the playoff beard goin!


----------



## Kevan

Well, got my playoff tickets in the mail today!!!
Pretty excited about that.

I also got a call from our ticket rep, asking if Rachel and I would like to be part of the "_Tunnel Of Pride"_ thing they do at the first and last game of the season: Folks hold some type of flag to make a tunnel for the players to go through as they are announced and head onto the ice.
Sounded cool, so I signed us up for that. 

I just wish we had a cool, scary/threatening mascot....'cause then our tunnel could be a sabertooth or shark jaw.


NHL.com is doing a cool thing on team captains. 
Here's a couple for ya:
NHL.com - Captains, Driven by Bridgestone: Sakic's success derived from leading by example - 04/07/2009 (my favorite player)
NHL.com - Captains, Driven by Bridgestone: Nash a man for all situations - 03/11/2009 (the local guy)

I'm ready for some playoff hockey!


----------



## mattofvengeance

It really is good seeing you perennial doormats in the postseason. Ken Hitchcock is a marvelous coach (I miss him), and he has done a great job with that team. Hopefully you guys will at least make it out of the first round. I think Steve Mason can steal some games.


----------



## bulb

since the caps are doing so well this year we figured we would get a cool new Periphery design going just in time for the playoffs haha:
Third Degree Merch


----------



## playstopause

Bulb in the NHL thread, WTF?!? 

That Capitals/Periphery T-shirt RULES!


----------



## bulb

playstopause said:


> Bulb in the NHL thread, WTF?!?
> 
> That Capitals/Periphery T-shirt RULES!



yeah my gf is a huge hockey fan and took me to my first game a little over a year ago and i love it now, been following the caps ever since and it seems like i started just in time as things have really been on the up and up since then!
the crazy thing is she works at the westin in ballston va, which is right next to the building the caps practice in, so she has run into quite a few caps players there including ovie and mike green haha!


----------



## playstopause

Cool. 

Your team has the most spectacular player, that's for sure.


----------



## F1Filter

Congrats to the CBJ's for clinching their very 1st playoff spot.


----------



## B Lopez

So close to clinching the Presidents Trophy. *bites nails*

also wow blub in the hockey thread!


----------



## mattofvengeance

B Lopez said:


> *So close to clinching the Presidents Trophy. *bites nails**
> 
> also wow blub in the hockey thread!


 
That'll be the only trophy headed to San Jose this year.


----------



## technomancer

Wish me luck boys, tonight is fan appreciation night and the Pens sign and give away the Jerseys they wear during the game and sign tons of stuff after the game.

I want my new Geno jersey autographed


----------



## playstopause

mattofvengeance said:


> That'll be the only trophy headed to San Jose this year.


----------



## B Lopez

mattofvengeance said:


> That'll be the only trophy headed to San Jose this year.



Which is why I want it so bad 

You know the Wings will run us into the ground.


----------



## F1Filter

No early golf for the NY Rangers. They just clinched a playoff spot with their win against the Flyers.


----------



## playstopause

About fuckin' time we secured that spot.


----------



## Kevan

*COLUMBUS BLUE JACKETS MAKE THE PLAYOFFS!!!

For the first time in franchise history, the CBJ are headed to the Stanley Cup Playoffs!
The team clinched a spot with their SO win over CHI on Weds. night. Nash with the game-tying goal with about 5 min. left in the game. Hitch said after the game that it was "the most important goal in franchise history."

For the shoot-out, Nash was up first and beat the 'Bulin Wall....only to have the puck bonk off the right post! I'd like to see the stats on the team/player with the most posts in a season. 
Fedor Tyutin- yes, the stay-at-home defenseman- was up next and showed Nikolai that d-men can have moves too. 
That was the game winner!

So, the silent (they never heard it) deal that I made with the CBJ when we moved here was: if they make they playoffs, I'll buy a jersey.
Went to the Blueline store today and picked up a #61 for me, and a #1 for Rachel. 
(Jerseys are EXPENSIVE! Damn....even the replicas!)

I'm ready for some playoff action!!!!

*


----------



## technomancer

Kevan said:


> *COLUMBUS BLUE JACKETS MAKE THE PLAYOFFS!!!
> 
> For the first time in franchise history, the CBJ are headed to the Stanley Cup Playoffs!
> The team clinched a spot with their SO win over CHI on Weds. night. Nash with the game-tying goal with about 5 min. left in the game. Hitch said after the game that it was "the most important goal in franchise history."
> 
> For the shoot-out, Nash was up first and beat the 'Bulin Wall....only to have the puck bonk off the right post! I'd like to see the stats on the team/player with the most posts in a season.
> Fedor Tyutin- yes, the stay-at-home defenseman- was up next and showed Nikolai that d-men can have moves too.
> That was the game winner!
> 
> So, the silent (they never heard it) deal that I made with the CBJ when we moved here was: if they make they playoffs, I'll buy a jersey.
> Went to the Blueline store today and picked up a #61 for me, and a #1 for Rachel.
> (Jerseys are EXPENSIVE! Damn....even the replicas!)
> 
> I'm ready for some playoff action!!!!
> 
> *



And in other news Lucifer phoned and there it is snowing in hell...

Seriously glad to see CBJ made it, you guys have a good club


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

5 bucks says Kovalev has hit most posts this season 

seriously... he hits like 2 posts a game on average


----------



## Kevan

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> 5 bucks says Kovalev has hit most posts this season
> 
> seriously... he hits like 2 posts a game on average


I think Juice (Kristian Huselius) is on par with that (2-3 per game).


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I hope CBJ makes it far in the playoffs. It is a tragedy how overlooked Nash is...


----------



## playstopause

^

 What a player.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm gonna be at the game today  Let's hope its a good one!


----------



## playstopause

^

Nice! Bring yourself 50$! (for 2 hotdogs and a beer! )


----------



## F1Filter

Well barring a miracle comeback by Boston in the 3rd period. It looks like the SJ Sharks just locked up the Presidents Trophy.


----------



## technomancer

Holy shit Price has made some amazing saves in this game against the Pens.


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I'm gonna be at the game today  Let's hope its a good one!



Bet those two short handers by the Pens on the same Habs power play were fun to watch 

.
.
.

and Gino has officially won the scoring title


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

meh, it was a fun game. 

I was in the Desjardins section, free food all you can eat!


----------



## technomancer

Coolness. Honestly I always have fun at games regardless of wether the Pens win or lose, and free food is always a bonus 

Good luck to the Habs in the first round, Boston is a tough team.


----------



## playstopause

Yep, Price made some great save... But the team in front of him... Oh well. 
And Claude, "Desjardins" section FTW. That's where I always go (corporate seats) 



Let the playoffs begin! They'll probably be veeery short for us! but hey who knows...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

you never know when it comes to Boston/Montreal. When it comes to that series, you throw the regular season completely out the window. (I hope) 

EDIT: No one is giving us much of a shot in the series!


----------



## technomancer

Probably because Boston has been terrifyingly good this season 

The bad news: I'm traveling on business and the hotel doesn't have Versus so I'll probably miss the Pens playoff opener.

The good news: My flight lands just in time Friday for me to change and head down to the Arena for the game we have tickets for


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm hoping the curse is still on Boston. Playoffs all time we are 24-7 against them regardless of where each team sits in the standings. Last year we finished first and we had totake it to 7 games with Boston so who knows!


----------



## playstopause

^





 * psp knocks on wood.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I would love to see the Habs upset the Bruins. Please God make it happen.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Habs deserved the win tonight. If we play the same way we played tonight (minus the 2nd line, who has yet to produce anything worthwhile) we WILL win this series in 6 games. Bruins were downright outplayed for a good portion of the 3rd and their cheap plays at the end of the game will come back to haunt them.


----------



## playstopause

^

We played f*ckin' great. But hey, refs win this one 1-0.


----------



## technomancer

I will be pleased if the Habs knock Boston out 

Yesterday was a LONG day, got off a plane from Chicago at 4:45 and then plodded through traffic until 6:30 to get to Mellon Arena to watch the Pens kick some more Flyer ass 

Also managed to get to a bar that had Versus on Wednesday so I didn't miss game one either 

EDIT:

Aaaaand the Caps go down 2-0 against the Rangers  Saw a hilarious thing online while surfing:
Ovechkin: It's how you say douche bag in Russian.


----------



## troyguitar

Columbus is looking pretty hopeless so far... GO WINGS


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

right now it's Kovalev vs. Boston. He's the only player having a good game for the Habs.

Sry, if you can't find a away to find your game night after night in the playoffs then you deserve to get thrown out 

Right now Habs are trying to match the bruins physically. Which is downright stupid. If we use our skates instead we can beat them. All we have to do is work just as hard *sigh*


----------



## playstopause

We're half the team we used to be. 












We're so going down.


----------



## technomancer

I've said this before, but NBC fucking sucks. The game coverage was supposed to have started a couple minutes ago and they're still covering golf. I mean there are at LEAST 2000 people in the stands for the fucking golf match 

Hey, and coverage is starting, only 7 minutes late  and more commercials. I'm wondering if the morons are going to miss the opening faceoff...

Also, for those that saw Richards' opening remarks, I don't think the Pens hate the Flyers, I honestly don't think they CARE enough to work up hatred  That man is such a drama queen...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^says the guy with Crosby on his team


----------



## technomancer

Really? I don't recall Crosby crying to the press EVER about any opponent.

I'm going to call it at this point and say the Penguins in 5 

(mainly because if it goes down that way I don't miss a game while I'm at my sister-in-law's wedding )


----------



## MFB

Fuck yes, Bruins are ahead 2-0 against Montreal. Honestly, I was really surprised yesterday when they got the 4th goal. It was crowded as fuck around the next and then all I heard was "it's in!" without being able to see shit.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Really? I don't recall Crosby crying to the press EVER about any opponent.
> 
> I'm going to call it at this point and say the Penguins in 5
> 
> (mainly because if it goes down that way I don't miss a game while I'm at my sister-in-law's wedding )



IIRC, it was during an interview, and the rivalry question was asked. I don't think he suddenly "brought it up".


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> IIRC, it was during an interview, and the rivalry question was asked. I don't think he suddenly "brought it up".



Yeah I was more referring to Timonen than Richards with that one  

Richards wasn't whining, but the way he phrased it did make it sound like the rivalry was more one sided than it is.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> I'm going to call it at this point and say the Penguins in 5



It sure ain't gonna be in 4 now, mmm?


----------



## technomancer

I honestly think the Pens will take it in either 5 or 6 games and I didn't expect a sweep as Philly is a good team who I knew wouldn't go down without a fight.


----------



## technomancer

Ovechkin: It's how you say douche bag in Russian

NHL.com - 2009 Playoffs Conference Quarterfinals: Ovie crashes NYR skate to mess with Torts - 04/20/2009


----------



## playstopause

^

Heard about that. Anything to win, I guess.


----------



## MFB

Fuck yes, Bruins continue to dominate with 3-0 against the Canadiens


----------



## technomancer

Yeah every time I think the Habs are going to play some hockey, they disappoint me 

(gives me flashbacks of the Pens mid-season)


----------



## B Lopez

well we suck


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Yeah every time I think the Habs are going to play some hockey, they disappoint me
> 
> (gives me flashbacks of the Pens mid-season)



We played really great yesterday. We probably would have win if the team in front of us wasn't the Bruins.  They're really strong this year.

I guess that's what happens when 5 of your top players are out with injuries...
Oh well, let's hope we win at least one for the honnor!


----------



## technomancer

Yeah seriously. I'm rooting for the Habs in that series, 'cause I'd much rather see the Pens play them than Boston in a future potential series


----------



## bulletbass man

Well we'll see where the flyers-penguins series goes. If flyers play well again tonight it's going to turn into a very interesting series. I'm cheering for the flyers of course. Though I doubt either Penguins or Flyers can beat Boston.

As for Penguins-Flyers rivalry I don't know how it is there but everyone in Philadelphia hates the Penguins mainly because they tend to draw a lot of penalties. The second game definitely had some pretty poor penalties that certainly worked in the Penguins favor. The third had one or two that were the same way. Especailly that slashing penalty that was utter bullshit.

It'd be one thing if it were seeming to go both ways. 

Also it's a shame Columbus isn't fairing better. I was hoping they would do well. If only Umberger was playing as well as he did for the flyers in the playoffs last year. Still pissed they decided to get rid of him rather than hartnell. And getting rid of upschall for fucking Carcillo was a huge mistake.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Steve's a great guy and all, but I'm secretly rooting for the Flyers in that series 

*don't tell him*


----------



## technomancer

but with the way the Habs are playing I can understand you being bitter 

and given the Pens had what, eight penalties this game, Philly fans can't even whine about the refs 

Also the Pens beat Boston 6-4 the last time they played... though I'm not sure they can beat them best of seven either.


----------



## troyguitar

Columbus = pwned.


----------



## bulletbass man

technomancer said:


> but with the way the Habs are playing I can understand you being bitter
> 
> and given the Pens had what, eight penalties this game, Philly fans can't even whine about the refs
> 
> Also the Pens beat Boston 6-4 the last time they played... though I'm not sure they can beat them best of seven either.


 
No the reffing was good both ways tonight. As penguins still had 7. Reffing got a little sloppy towards the end of the game however it was both ways. This time we can only complain that Fleury is decided to play really really good tonight.


----------



## Kevan

9 on 5 hockey sucks during the regular season.
In the playoffs, it's Jenna Haze.

Example: Huselius called for roughing?!?!? ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS!

BTW- Zetterberg skates with a comb in his back pocket.


----------



## Groff

Ugh, the flyers need to get better organized, instead of just dumping the puck and hoping they can get a shot off once they get there. The penguins are playing a better game. They don't get as many shots on goal, by far, but their shots are much better.

BTW, game 2 was the first -and last- time i hang out at a bar to watch a game. It wouldn't have been so bad except for the fact that I happened to sit next to a fellow flyers fan, but not just any fan, the LOUD OBNOXIOUS fan, I felt like I was sitting next to a devils fan... (inside joke )


----------



## playstopause

The Habs last game tonight? 


Sorry Steve.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Kevan said:


> 9 on 5 hockey sucks during the regular season.
> In the playoffs, it's Jenna Haze.



I've missed about 2 games since the playoffs started IN ALL (yes I have no life) and the reffing in general has been really bad. Sometimes it seems like Detroit can get away with anything its ridiculous...


----------



## playstopause

That's it!

4-1 Boston in the 3rd : we're out.

What a year. From 5th in the NHL to this. Happy 100th!


----------



## technomancer

Groff said:


> but not just any fan, the LOUD OBNOXIOUS fan, I felt like I was sitting next to a devils fan... (inside joke )



I wasn't aware there was any other kind of Flyers fan  

My condolences to the Habs fans among us...



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I've missed about 2 games since the playoffs started IN ALL (yes I have no life) and the reffing in general has been really bad. Sometimes it seems like Detroit can get away with anything its ridiculous...



You mean you didn't read the rules they revised last year? It now states it's only a penalty if you're NOT playing for Detroit. I swear if they had called all of the hooks and holds Detroit would have been in the box for 90&#37; of the finals last year.


----------



## bulletbass man

Apparently the repealed the no Penalty Box clause in Crosby's and Malkin's contracts and simply replaced it with the one penalty a game limit clause for this year's playoffs.


----------



## technomancer

yeah, the Flyers are losing because of reffing. Yeah, that's it. Because they're know for being such a disciplined and clean-playing team 

Honestly the Flyers lost that last game because Fleury was freaking AMAZING. The Flyers had 46 shots to the Pens 26 and the Pens took 8 penalties to the Flyers 5. Of course the Pens playing the last 10 minutes+ of the game like it was a penalty kill didn't help them either.

On a serious note the reffing has been HORRIBLE towards both teams, and in more series than just the Flyers / Pens. There's been a lot of the 'oh I missed that call so I'm going to make something up' and the 'oh you're behind so I'm going to call a penalty to keep it interesting' calls this year.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> My condolences to the Habs fans among us...



I think there's going to be A LOT of changes with this team. This year = epic fail.


----------



## technomancer

Dear NHL,

Ovechkin is 36th in goal scoring according to playoff stats, third in assists, and the Capitols are down 3-1 in their series. Please interview somebody that's actually winning. Maybe somebody from Boston since they're the only team in the east to sweep, or even somebody from the Rangers who are KICKING OVECHKIN'S ASS 

In addition I love stuff like this:

"It's the second straight season Letang will be a healthy scratch in the playoffs; he was benched for the final two games of last year's Stanley Cup Final." from this article http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=419761

It makes it sound like Letang got scratched because he was playing poorly last year, which he wasn't. His best friend died in a freaking car accident and he requested to be scratched because his concentration level wasn't where he thought it should be and he wanted to attend the funeral.

It's also interesting as the only official statement I've seen from the Pens says that Letang is a game time decision and it's because of an injury he sustained in the third period of the last game.


----------



## playstopause

Ouch, 3-0 Flyers.
Detroit says bye-bye to the Blue Jackets.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Pens went to the locker room after the first period and never came back 

Worse, I'll be at a wedding during Saturday's game


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Ouch, 3-0 Flyers.
> Detroit says bye-bye to the Blue Jackets.



That was a disgrace. Detroit could have spent that whole period in the penalty box but were favored by refs who gave Columbus a not-so-convincing too many men on the ice call with a minute and a half to go


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Canucks swept the Blues


----------



## Kevan

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> That was a disgrace. Detroit could have spent that whole period in the penalty box but were favored by refs who gave Columbus a not-so-convincing too many men on the ice call with a minute and a half to go


If you thought it was bad on TV, you should have been at the arena.
Wow.

For the first time in my life, I felt that I was at a game where the officiating crew had money on it.
That's pretty damn sad.

I'm still trying to figure out a non-call from Game 2:
- Zetterberg is physically *in* the "_Stanley Cup Playoffs_" logo inside the blue line, and Pavel enters the zone with the puck.......but it's not off-sides.
If it only happened once, I'd get that the linesmen (plural) missed it.
The problem is, it didn't happen just once.

HIGHLIGHTS:
- Rick Nash scored his first-ever playoff goal!
- Steve Mason is one of the 3 in the running for the Calder!


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> That was a disgrace. Detroit could have spent that whole period in the penalty box but were favored by refs who gave Columbus a not-so-convincing too many men on the ice call with a minute and a half to go



Fucking refs. When is the league going to do something about that, Mr Bettman???


----------



## bulletbass man

technomancer said:


> Yeah Pens went to the locker room after the first period and never came back
> 
> Worse, I'll be at a wedding during Saturday's game


 
ah that sucks man. It should be a great game.

Yeah Reffing was very different yesterday. A lot of missed calls both ways opposed to a lot of overcalls. 

And no doubt Fleury played absolutely fantastic that game (four). I had nothing against that game penalty wise other than one call on the penguins which I didn't feel was necessary and then the call on the flyers to neutralize it (yeah playoff refs are killing me).

Really these guys need to get there shit straight. Tons of bad hits on both sides last game. One or two of them definitely needed to be a penalty.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

2 out of the 3 team eliminating games so far had shitty reffing either be a deciding factor or came into play at an important time in the game  The columbus incident and Kessel being offside for the third Bruins goal on Wednesday. Althopugh that probably wouldn't have changed the outcome of the game much


----------



## mattofvengeance

You're lying to yourselves if you think Columbus had a prayer in that series, bad officiating or not. I hate Detroit, there's no question, but there's no way on Earth they would've lost that series.


----------



## Groff

Last nights Flyers game was great. The officiating wasn't as bad as it's been (to both teams! Not going to use that excuse.), not that the refs have had anything to do with Philly's bad playing, they've been sloppy as hell.

Even in the game last night, they were pretty sloppy and unorganized. But MAN Biron was on the ball last night, the Penguins goalie made a few fine saves himself too, but Biron was doing great. The last two goals were executed perfectly, if only they could play like that more often.

One thing I notice throughout the game was whenever Philly would break out of their zone with the puck, there would be two big defensemen waiting for them in the neutral zone, almost perfectly in sync with eachother about 1/3 of the way from each side, and they'd simple merge in and steal the puck away, or force him to dump it. If only the Flyers could get organized like that, instead of being all over the place... The Penguins may have MUCH less shots on goal overall, but they're much more solid shots.

I think the problem with the Penguins was that they felt like they were going to win no matter what, and let their guard down. Unless Philly can really pull it together at home tomorrow, I don't think they'll win.

....And boy did that Redwings game piss me off. (But maybe it's just because I generally dislike them )


----------



## Kevan

mattofvengeance said:


> You're lying to yourselves if you think Columbus had a prayer in that series, bad officiating or not. I hate Detroit, there's no question, but there's no way on Earth they would've lost that series.


Exactly!
So why even bother with a game-deciding call to put DET on the PP with less than 3 minutes left in the game?

Why not go to OT? DET can surely win.
And if they don't, so what? Go back to DET and have them win the series at home in front of their fans!

Unless, of course, you have money on a sweep.

DAMN IT. 
I need to stop thinking that......


----------



## troyguitar

I didn't get home in time to see anything but the 3rd period, but the too many men call seemed pretty obvious.

In general I saw plenty of things called or not called that could have gone either way. It didn't seem to favor either team too much, but I didn't take notes or anything to analyze it.


----------



## playstopause

The Rangers have been told!!!

Have you guys seen the terrific Ovechkin goal last night?


----------



## technomancer

Well, I called it, Pens in 6 (I said 5 or 6 games)... and of course the deciding game was while I was at my sister-in-law's wedding 

I also hate to say it, but I could see the league throwing the Devils / Caps series to get the draw from a Pens / Caps series in the second round.


----------



## technomancer

Ok, so when the hell are they just going to ban his ass from the game. How many times has Brashear done shit like this now?

NHL.com - 2009 Playoffs Conference Quarterfinals: NHL hands down 6-game suspension to Brashear - 04/27/2009


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^Yeah that hit was pretty unnaceptable. He didn't even get penalized for it too during the game. All he got was roughing when Mara came in defense of his player. Dubinsky however, got 2+2+10 for a hit from behind that was nowhere near as bad.


----------



## F1Filter

Don't even get me started on the Brashear incident. Blair Betts has a concussion and a broken orbital bone. And this only warrants 6 games? 

Well at least nobody can accuse Colin Campbell playing favorites with a team he used to coach. This should have been a much longer suspension.

Bye bye to the Sharks.  They went coasting into the playoffs after winning the President's, and were never able to get any momentum going.


----------



## playstopause

Bobby? *















* psp thinks bobby probably dug himself a hole in the sand...


----------



## Kevan

troyguitar said:


> *I didn't get home in time to see anything but the 3rd period*, but the too many men call seemed pretty obvious.
> 
> In general I saw plenty of things called or not called that could have gone either way. It didn't seem to favor either team too much, but I didn't take notes or anything to analyze it.


Then you might not want to comment on it.
Of course the TMMOTI call is obvious. It's the only 'highlight' shown from the entire game.
In slo-mo.
With a telestrator.
In hi-def.
--------------------------

It would be incredibly ironic if Brashear gets removed from the NHL.

Personally, I think it's time for him to retire.


----------



## troyguitar

Eh. I saw the incident in question - no reason to not comment on it.

Columbus didn't have a chance in the series anyway unless it was 5v4 the whole time.


----------



## F1Filter

Holy Shit what a meltdown by the NJ Devils last night. I still cant believe how their season ended in less than 2 minutes.

Well Bye Bye to all teams in the Tri-State area. Both the Devils and Rangers (only 1 shot in the 3rd period? Geesh.) can start working on their golf swing today.


----------



## synrgy

Go Caps!!!!


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> Bobby? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * psp thinks bobby probably dug himself a hole in the sand...



[action=B Lopez]counts money saved by not going to anymore games for a while.[/action]


----------



## Kevan

troyguitar said:


> Eh. I saw the incident in question - no reason to not comment on it.


That's like saying "_I saw both Shuttle disasters. Looks like it's not a worthwhile spacecraft._"



troyguitar said:


> Columbus didn't have a chance in the series anyway unless it was 5v4 the whole time.


The CBJ played 9 on 5 most of the season and still made the playoffs.


----------



## technomancer

If the Pens show up I'm going to call the Pens - Caps series as Pens in 6 or 7 games... if they don't bring their A game it's going to be a short round...

and reffing has sucked in general in every game I've watched / attended so far this playoff season.


----------



## playstopause

^

That's going to be a spectacular serie. Top 3 NHL players in action.



B Lopez said:


> [action=B Lopez]counts money saved by not going to anymore games for a while.[/action]


----------



## technomancer

Yeah it's got to be the NHL marketing guys' wet dream


----------



## bulletbass man

If Penguins play the way they did most of the philly series I highly doubt they'll beat the caps. Also if the caps play like they did in the last period last night they might even beat boston (who is till my heavy favorite to win eastern conference this year.


----------



## technomancer

Note the comment about not bringing their A game  I think the Pens were playing their top game for maybe 20 minutes total in that entire first series against Philly.


----------



## technomancer

Even thought the Pens lost that Pens / Caps was a great game. And the Cap's goaltender made some unbelievable saves... that stick save on Crosby was awesome.


----------



## Rage

what does everyone thing of the red wings-ducks series? the pass two times the meet in post-season (2003, 2007) the ducks won. so far wings got a 1-0 series lead.


----------



## troyguitar

Looks like it's going to be very close. I think it will go 6-7 games, no idea who will win.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^I only saw the first two periods. All I gotta say is GO DUCKS!


----------



## Rage

Yes, I totally agree with that statement. GO DUCKS GO!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

and Go HAWKS too!


----------



## technomancer

Go Ducks 

Also, Let's Go Pens! Our tickets are Wednesday night.


----------



## bulletbass man

technomancer said:


> Note the comment about not bringing their A game  I think the Pens were playing their top game for maybe 20 minutes total in that entire first series against Philly.


 
Neither team Did. It was a pretty lousy series honestly with the exception of Fleury (sometimes) and a few plays by various people. No where near the excitement of other playoff series.


----------



## Popsyche

bulletbass man said:


> Neither team Did. It was a pretty lousy series honestly with the exception of Fleury (sometimes) and a few plays by various people. No where near the excitement of other playoff series.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> and Go HAWKS too!



No, i hope the canucks slaughter then next game.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'd root for the Canucks if it weren't for Sundin aka fuckbag express.


----------



## playstopause

Popsyche said:


>



Hey, look who's back!


----------



## synrgy

bulletbass man said:


> If Penguins play the way they did most of the philly series I highly doubt they'll beat the caps. Also if the caps play like they did in the last period last night they might even beat boston (who is till my heavy favorite to win eastern conference this year.



Granted that the teams were slightly different at the time, the last game I saw live was when we SPANKED Boston 10-2.


----------



## bulletbass man

Popsyche said:


>


 


Well maybe next year. I swear to god if they Trade Gerioux (fucked up spelling I know) I'm not going to a single flyers game next year.


----------



## technomancer

Could we get a fucking ref that knows the rules? Letang contacted the puck first, therefore it IS NOT A FUCKING TRIP at ~10:05 in the first. You know it's bad when the announcers on Versus say it 'appears' that was the case 

Yay, the ref'ing is at least sucking ass both ways again, as Semin's retaliation wasn't worth 4 minutes (though it was definitely 2)

This is fucking awesome... they just let the Caps trip one of the Pens defensemen (think it was Orpik) while on the power play to score a goal and make it 3-2 Caps. The Pens already looked flat, nothing like a little help from the refs for the Caps.

Aaaand that's probably the end, Ovechkin scored. Nice goal. Somebody get Gonchar some oxygen 

Good game aside from the one REALLY blown call that kept it from going to overtime. Then again I didn't realize Kelly Sutherland was ref'ing until just now, so the call isn't a surprise.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

One of the coolest games I've seen all year though. Both Crosby and Ovie got a 'trick!


----------



## playstopause

Wow, what a game tonight by Crosby and Ovechkin.


----------



## bulletbass man

great game, a very exciting game for sure. Damn that Caps goalie is a monster who came from no where. I haven't seen someone with so little experience do so well in the playoffs ever....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I'd root for the Canucks if it weren't for Sundin aka fuckbag express.



He's definitely a worthless investment


----------



## playstopause

^

I haven't followed what's up with Sundin at all... He's not doing anyhting good, I suppose?


----------



## technomancer

Yeah it was an awesome game, I just REALLY hate when an officiating fuckup tilts a game like that. I don't think I've been this pissed about a call (or lack of one) since the no goal call in the last seconds of game six of the Stanley Cup Final that basically cost the Flames the Cup a couple years ago. I mean it was a blatant trip on the defenseman that was covering the cross-ice pass on the penalty kill that lead directly to a go-ahead goal seconds later.

Hopefully Malkin and Crosby BOTH show up for the game tomorrow night 

Also my hat is off to Simeon Varlamov, the kid is freaking incredible!


----------



## bulletbass man

technomancer said:


> Also my hat is off to Simeon Varlamov, the kid is freaking incredible!


 

No joke the man's an absolute beast. Absolutely unbelievable how well he has played.


----------



## technomancer

So the Pens FINALLY brought their A game (it showed up about 15 minutes into the first ). Varlamov is the only reason that wasn't a blowout tonight. Definitely a fun game to be at 

EDIT: One thing I forgot to mention that wouldn't have been on TV that was HILARIOUS. In the pregame skate Ovechkin comes flying out in front of his team and drops to one knee at center ice and does this huge arcing slide to the side boards and ran smack into Laich. It was freaking awesome watching him showboat and running into one of his own players.


----------



## troyguitar

Speaking of interesting calls...

I still don't understand why, in this age of a million video cameras and easy wireless communication, these types of calls cannot be corrected almost instantly.


----------



## technomancer

Wow yeah. That's also not the first time something like that has happened during this playoff season.


----------



## playstopause

Wow, what a win by Chicago!


----------



## troyguitar

Both series in the West have been really good so far. I haven't had time to watch any of the Eastern games unfortunately.


----------



## technomancer

The officiating in the NHL has really gone completely to shit. Ovechkin just deliberately kneed Gonchar (knee on knee) knocked him 3 feet in the air and it took him several minutes to get up and make it to the locker room. If it had been Cooke or Talbot on somebody like Green they would have at minimum gotten a kneeing call and probably an intent to injure followed by more than likely a suspension. Because it was Ovechkin they didn't even call the knee.

If it had been a clean hit that would be one thing, but Ovechkin shifted his leg to go knee to knee and it does not look good for Gonchar coming back if how he looked is any indication 

Oh gee, they fucking warned Ovechkin that if he does it again he'll get the 5 minute kneeing. So he can put another Pen out of the game before they call it 

EDIT: You would think the caps would figure out that if you grab somebody breaking to the net that's carrying the puck they're going to call it. They've called it on the Pens against Ovechkin, they call it for Crosby, they call it for Malkin. The Pens figured out not to do it, the Caps are apparently not that smart.


----------



## technomancer

And we've got ourselves a series, Pens - Caps series is tied 2-2


----------



## bulletbass man

troyguitar said:


> Speaking of interesting calls...
> 
> I still don't understand why, in this age of a million video cameras and easy wireless communication, these types of calls cannot be corrected almost instantly.




christ that's utterly terrible. Ref shouldn't see another playoff game in his career. he puck was clearlly visible from the net cam and he was behind the net. How did he manage to fuck that up.


----------



## troyguitar

bulletbass man said:


> christ that's utterly terrible. Ref shouldn't see another playoff game in his career. he puck was clearlly visible from the net cam and he was behind the net. How did he manage to fuck that up.



The ref wasn't actually behind the net at that point. It was an unexpected turnover - the ref was along the boards at the goal line to the left of Hiller so he really couldn't see where the puck was.

I don't blame the ref so much. Yeah he screwed up, but that's going to happen. I just think it's ridiculous that those sort of calls are not reviewable. Anyone could have corrected the call within 10 seconds of it happening...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I don't think that was a deliberate hit on Gonchar. Ovie's knee kept the track, his leg never shifted at all. He even moved his shoulder. It's clear he was trying to shoulder Gonchar, tried to avoid Ovie and met his knee. From a neutral point of view, that's how I saw it, TSN agrees with me.

Also, keep in mind those two are good friends off the ice. I highly doubt Ovie would deliberately try to injure him. Didn't seem very happy about it in the press conference either.


----------



## troyguitar

Go Wings!

I'm still waiting on Datsyuk to get a damn goal though...


----------



## bulletbass man

troyguitar said:


> Go Wings!
> 
> I'm still waiting on Datsyuk to get a damn goal though...


 
sometimes I wish he was less of a team player


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I don't think that was a deliberate hit on Gonchar. Ovie's knee kept the track, his leg never shifted at all. He even moved his shoulder. It's clear he was trying to shoulder Gonchar, tried to avoid Ovie and met his knee. From a neutral point of view, that's how I saw it, TSN agrees with me.
> 
> Also, keep in mind those two are good friends off the ice. I highly doubt Ovie would deliberately try to injure him. Didn't seem very happy about it in the press conference either.



Intent isn't needed for a kneeing call. It should have MINIMUM been a 5 minute major for kneeing. If it had been Ovechkin out of the game and somebody else had hit him like that they would have been suspended, I'll guarantee it.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Intent isn't needed for a kneeing call. It should have MINIMUM been a 5 minute major for kneeing. If it had been Ovechkin out of the game and somebody else had hit him like that they would have been suspended, I'll guarantee it.



I disagree, Gonchar's movement was 50% responsible for that knee collision. Why should Ovechkin get 5 minutes for something he's not even totally responsible for?


----------



## technomancer

I repeat there is nothing in the rules for anything like that. It's no different than a high stick in someone's face, intent etc etc etc don't make a bit of difference, you hit somebody in the face with your stick it's a penalty. Kneeing (and elbowing etc) are all SUPPOSED to work the same way. It was an illegal hit that put somebody out of the game, period. The only reason it wasn't a kneeing call was that it was Ovechkin.


----------



## synrgy

technomancer said:


> The only reason it wasn't a kneeing call was that it was Ovechkin.



Spoken like a true Pittsburgh fan. 

From where I sit, that's just playoff hockey. Sometimes the calls (or lack thereof) go 'my' team's way, sometimes they don't. For the bulk of my lifetime, in ALL major professional sports, the refs try to just let stuff play out during the playoffs/not call everything that _could_ be called.

I'm not saying it's right -- quite the contrary -- I'm just saying it's been this way for as long as I can remember, and I don't think it has anything to do with which team or player may be in question.


----------



## technomancer

Bottom line a non-call on illegal hit that put somebody out of the game is not acceptable. I don't care who the player is. It sucks that it was Ovechkin on Gonchar.... but that shouldn't have effected the call and it did. The fact that he was told by the ref that if he did it again it would be a kneeing call just makes my point. If it hadn't been a "star" player the call would have been different and that's bullshit.

This is beyond me being a Pittsburgh fan. As a hockey fan in general this shit should not be happening.


----------



## synrgy

technomancer said:


> This is beyond me being a Pittsburgh fan. As a hockey fan in general this shit should not be happening.


 

I guess what I'm saying is it's happend a billion times before in pretty much every playoff game I've ever seen, and you seem to not even disagree with that, and yet you think this incident is special?

*edit* I know I'm dating myself here, but do you remember how much bull shit Eric Lindross used to get away with when he was with Philly?


----------



## technomancer

Yes I do 

What pisses me off is for all the talk of this being 'a different NHL' the same shit still goes on 

Also Varlamov is killing me  39 freaking saves


----------



## playstopause

Damn. Bye-bye Vancouver.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Holy shit!! Hawks take it 7 - 5! Sick Game!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

It _was_ entertaining but the outcome kind of ruined it for me


----------



## playstopause

^

Yeah, damn. 


...

Bruins win tonight. There will be another 7th game in the east.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

As it stands right now I hope it's Hawks/Canes or Caps in the finals! Eastern team doesn't matter. I want Chicago to bring it home!


----------



## troyguitar

Is it just me or have the stands in Anaheim been half-empty for all 3 games this round?

Well fuck.

Apparently Filppula and Datsyuk simply cannot score no matter what...


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> As it stands right now I hope it's Hawks/Canes or Caps in the finals! Eastern team doesn't matter. I want Chicago to bring it home!



I don't care much about any of the teams left, really. 
Altough i'd like a re-match from last year's final.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

The last thing I want is a rematch of last year's final, personally


----------



## playstopause

Hey Steve!!! Tonight's the night!!!


----------



## technomancer

Yup just waiting until 7:00  Regardless of the outcome it's been a hell of a series  Honestly though it's a shame Ovechkin is getting all the spotlight since Varlamov is pretty much the only reason Washington is still in the series... and if you don't agree take a look at the shot totals in the games  (not to say Ovechkin hasn't been good, as he's been great)

Also, while I like the Hawks I don't think they stand a snowball's chance in hell of beating Detroit or Anaheim best of seven


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

That's what everyone said before game 1 against Vancouver though 

They actually have a better chance if they face Anaheim. I wouldn't normally say this, but the ducks have been running out of gas these last few games if you ask me.


----------



## kmanick

Hawks game was quite the ride!
Bruins in 7 tomorrow night will be all Boston!


----------



## synrgy

I'm really disappointed to see that my Caps don't seem to feel like playing hockey tonight. Damn shame....


----------



## technomancer

Oh they're playing, the Pens are just playing BETTER right now 

Actually I'm glad Ovechkin scored that goal as the Pens were dropping back into looking like they were killing a penalty and not attacking. They've lost more than one game that way. The Ovechkin goal seems to have woken them up.

PS - The Ovechkin hit on Backstrom was awesome


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Caps 6-2 

 Caps


----------



## kmanick

Wow the Pens just dominated that whole game.
the Caps looked like they didn't even want to come out for the 3rd period.


----------



## bulletbass man

Notice the Ovechkin apology to Gonchar during the hand shake.


----------



## playstopause

^

That was neat. So was the handshake between him and Crosby. Clean.


----------



## technomancer

kmanick said:


> Wow the Pens just dominated that whole game.
> the Caps looked like they didn't even want to come out for the 3rd period.



Yeah, though honestly they did that a couple other times in the series as well, the difference this game was Varlamov finally DIDN'T have a stellar game. If you look back the Pens outshot the Caps 2-1 in several games, Varlamov was just amazing. Hell in game 6 he had something like 39 saves 



bulletbass man said:


> Notice the Ovechkin apology to Gonchar during the hand shake.





playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> That was neat. So was the handshake between him and Crosby. Clean.





Now tonight we find out who the Pens face in the Conference Finals


----------



## technomancer

Detroit and Carolina advance.... so it's the Hawks vs Wings and Pens vs Canes 

A rematch of last year's Cup final is still a possibility...

It was sort of interesting that the goalies more or less blew both games... Anaheim's goalie putting the puck in and Thomas trying to move the puck instead of freezing it and turning it over.


----------



## MFB

Dear Pens,

Please fuck up those Hurricanes

Sincerely, Boston


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^someone's sour


----------



## troyguitar

Refs sucked like they have been, but that game was awesome to watch anyway.

I'm psyched for Chicago.

I'm also sad that Boston lost, Carolina just doesn't scream "Hockey!" to me. Though no one cares about the Bruins in Boston either, they're too busy with Red Sox + Patriots + Celtics + college sports. Oh well


----------



## playstopause

Bye-bye Boston! 



troyguitar said:


> Carolina just doesn't scream "Hockey!" to me.



So true.


----------



## Mattmc74

Go Red Wings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer

Looks like our first tickets this round are Thursday May 21


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

troyguitar said:


> Refs sucked like they have been, but that game was awesome to watch anyway.
> 
> I'm psyched for Chicago.
> 
> I'm also sad that Boston lost, Carolina just doesn't scream "Hockey!" to me. Though no one cares about the Bruins in Boston either, they're too busy with Red Sox + Patriots + Celtics + college sports. Oh well



Carolina is probably the most "hockey" city of all the southern US cities. The fans are pretty crazy, and they love their 'Canes.


----------



## bulletbass man

^yeah but that only happaned after they won the stanley cup. Some of those playoff games weren't even sold out the year that they won the cup.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

What does it matter? Tampa won the cup in 04', and the only sell outs they get all year are the games where the Habs are playing in their own building (though it doesn't look like it, counting the number of red jerseys ).


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> What does it matter? Tampa won the cup in 04', and the only sell outs they get all year are the games where the Habs are playing in their own building (though it doesn't look like it, counting the number of red jerseys ).



It does matter. Look what's happening with the Coyotes... Several of the latest franchises are not great hockey markets...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> It does matter. Look what's happening with the Coyotes... Several of the latest franchises are not great hockey markets...



I was talking about winning a cup. Of course, it matters where the city is located!


----------



## playstopause

^

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## playstopause

No hockey night = boring night.


----------



## synrgy

MFB said:


> Dear Pens,
> 
> Please fuck up those Hurricanes
> 
> Sincerely, Boston


 
Dear 'Canes,

Please don't just beat, but try to injure as many of the Pens as possible.

Yours truly,
Washington, DC


----------



## technomancer

Ah the bitter losers...


----------



## synrgy

technomancer said:


> Ah the bitter losers...



Every playoff I've watched my team make it to, they've basically lost to the same fucking team. It gets old somewhere after the 20th year. Like it's scripted, or something.


----------



## technomancer

Nah, the Caps just suck 

Seriously though the Pens are likely heading to the Stanley Cup finals again where they will most likely lose to Detroit for the second year in a row. So I feel your pain


----------



## technomancer

Holy EPIC game tonight... Pens > Canes 7-4, Geno had his first playoff hat trick and his parents were in town from Russia... it was freaking awesome.... and I am going to have no voice left tomorrow


----------



## playstopause

It's really nice to watch a home Pens game with everyone in the crowd wearing white... Cool sight. And what a (3rd) goal by Malkin. Wow.


----------



## synrgy

technomancer said:


> Nah, the Caps just suck



Hardly! The first few times I remember it happening (early-to-mid 90's), we both had great teams, and you guys just outplayed us in the end.....

....Just like this year. 

Like, when we had Bondra/Konawalchuk/Hunter/Simon/etc, that was a great team. Problem is, come playoff time we had to play against you guys, who had BOTH Lemiux + Jagr, basically in their respective primes. (funny how Jagr peaked SO much younger than Lemiux did...)

I feel like our team was plenty capable. They just didn't bother to play game 7.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> It's really nice to watch a home Pens game with everyone in the crowd wearing white... Cool sight. And what a (3rd) goal by Malkin. Wow.



Yeah it was absolutely awesome... and funny thing is that's the second game in a row Malkin scored on pretty much the exact same backhand shot.



synrgy said:


> Hardly! The first few times I remember it happening (early-to-mid 90's), we both had great teams, and you guys just outplayed us in the end.....
> 
> ....Just like this year.
> 
> Like, when we had Bondra/Konawalchuk/Hunter/Simon/etc, that was a great team. Problem is, come playoff time we had to play against you guys, who had BOTH Lemiux + Jagr, basically in their respective primes. (funny how Jagr peaked SO much younger than Lemiux did...)
> 
> I feel like our team was plenty capable. They just didn't bother to play game 7.



Nah, I was just giving you grief, the Caps are a good team and it was a damn good series... but at the end of the day it came down Varlamov not having a perfect night. The Pens outshot the Caps 2-1 in 3 games in the series IIRC, the last game Varlamov just wasn't able to make 39 saves for a change.

And Jagr was nowhere near the player Lemiux was, end of story. If Lemiux had actually been healthy it's frightening to think about what he could have done.


----------



## troyguitar

technomancer said:


> And Jagr was nowhere near the player Lemiux was, end of story. If Lemiux had actually been healthy it's frightening to think about what he could have done.



Lemieux translates literally as "The best"


----------



## synrgy

technomancer said:


> And Jagr was nowhere near the player Lemiux was, end of story. If Lemiux had actually been healthy it's frightening to think about what he could have done.


 
In the end, definitely not even close -- but at the time in that era it looked like it may have been possible. Jagr showed a LOT of potential during his first few seasons. Like, a LOT. 

Kind of like how right now they're saying Ovechkin and/or Crosby may well be the next Gretsky, but there's no way to know until 10-15 years from now when/if they're still playing and if they're still playing at the same level.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah, though the thing with Gretsky is that goal tending is 1000x better today than it was when he played. I watch highlight reels of Gretsky and it's far more often "what the fuck was the goaltender doing, how did he NOT stop that" as opposed to "OMG what an amazing goal, that was just unbelievable". I honestly think if you put Crosby, Malkin, or Ovechkin into the game back then they would have all likely had 200 point seasons by now.

The amazing thing about Gretsky IMHO was that he stayed good FOREVER


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Carolina 6-2  

I would say it's a safe bet the Pens are going back to the Stanley Cup Finals


----------



## playstopause

^





technomancer said:


> The amazing thing about Gretsky IMHO was that he stayed good FOREVER



In my book, no one will ever beat his records. The greatest ever.


----------



## technomancer

Oh I think most of Gretsky's records will stand for the reasons I stated above.

Today's game should be interesting... I still can't believe the Hawks blew that 3 goal lead last game


----------



## bulletbass man

Pretty simple Detroit stepped up.

Damn Blackhawks absolutely fell apart last night. Had thier best chance to win a game with Detroits two best players out and just took a heartbreaking loss. Also they completely lost thier composure. Imo detroit won the series last night. I just hope some of those Hawk players don't pull some bullshit if they lose thier composure again. I'd prefer if Detroit and Pens went against each other with full rosters. But then again I'm not sure if Pens will have a chance in the case. As this year Hossa is on the other team.


----------



## technomancer

I'm actually thinking that the Cup should be a good series this year. A lot of this is going to come down to whether the Pens play defense or not... if they play like they did in game 7 against Washington and the last game against Carolina it should be good


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Carolina 4-1  

SWEEP

Back to the Stanley Cup Finals 

OH SNAP THEY PICKED UP THE CONFERENCE TROPHY


----------



## troyguitar

We'll see you soon.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> OH SNAP THEY PICKED UP THE CONFERENCE TROPHY



Crosby did not take it last year. It changes nothing. 


Bye-Bye Carolina!


----------



## technomancer

Yeah they actually asked Crosby about it, as Malkin and Gonchar all skated over and grabbed the trophy as well.

Apparently since they didn't touch it last year and lost the Cup they decided to pick it up this year to change things up 

If the Pens show up this should be a great Cup series


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

if Chicago loses to Detroit, then I've become a pens fan for the next few weeks


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> if Chicago loses to Detroit, then I've become a pens fan for the next few weeks



Unfortunately at this point I'd say this is more a when than an if 

Also I find it funny that the only team that has a tag on this thread left is the Pens


----------



## technomancer

So it's official, Pens vs. Wings for the Cup.

I'll be curious if the league moves it up to start with back to back games Saturday / Sunday as I know that was discussed since otherwise the start is 9 days from now.

EDIT: And it's official, they moved it up so the Finals start this Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## troyguitar

technomancer said:


> So it's official, Pens vs. Wings for the Cup.
> 
> I'll be curious if the league moves it up to start with back to back games Saturday / Sunday as I know that was discussed since otherwise the start is 9 days from now.
> 
> EDIT: And it's official, they moved it up to be this Saturday and Sunday.



Damn. I was hoping for the long wait...

No Lidstrom, Datsyuk, Draper, Ericsson


----------



## playstopause

Bye-bye Chicago!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

LOL It'd be so funny to see Hossa lose it again


----------



## technomancer

As much as I want to see the Pens win the Cup, I want to see Hossa NOT get it more 

Hossa was such a douche bag with the way he left Pittsburgh... which is why the fans here hate him.


----------



## troyguitar

I have a hard time faulting anyone for accepting an offer to join the Red Wings...


----------



## technomancer

It wasn't accepting the offer with Detroit... it was basically telling the press and Pens organization he was staying in Pittsburgh... then suddenly not returning phone calls and announcing twelve hours later that he signed with Detroit. If he had said he was entertaining offers or hadn't made a decision nobody would have cared that he left.

I'll be curious to see where he ends up since AFAIK Detroit hasn't renewed his contract so he's a free agent again.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

What sucks even more is how good he is, considering everything you mentioned. It just makes it all the more sour!


----------



## troyguitar

technomancer said:


> It wasn't accepting the offer with Detroit... it was basically telling the press and Pens organization he was staying in Pittsburgh... then suddenly not returning phone calls and announcing twelve hours later that he signed with Detroit.



Ah I didn't know that. I just heard that he was on our team and was like


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I have no problem that he signed with Detroit, he was a free agent. It was jerking around the local press and Pens organization that pissed me (and everybody else) off. IIRC they were supposed to schedule a time to sign the contract for an extended deal with the Pens when Hossa and his agent stopped answering the phone.



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> What sucks even more is how good he is, considering everything you mentioned. It just makes it all the more sour!



Yeah it's a shame, as he really is a good player, he just doesn't seem like much of a team player if you know what I mean.


----------



## troyguitar

technomancer said:


> Yeah it's a shame, as he really is a good player, he just doesn't seem like much of a team player if you know what I mean.



He seems like a team player on the ice at least... maybe not so much off the ice. It's hard to say for sure though, for example who knows how much of what went down was due to him versus his agent. He could just be a jackass, but I try to reserve judgment on a guy I've never met.


----------



## technomancer

troyguitar said:


> He seems like a team player on the ice at least... maybe not so much off the ice. It's hard to say for sure though, for example who knows how much of what went down was due to him versus his agent. He could just be a jackass, but I try to reserve judgment on a guy I've never met.



Yeah this is true. Regardless this should be a kick-ass series


----------



## troyguitar

Yeah and it looks like we'll at least have our defensemen back for tomorrow, hopefully Datsyuk as well. No excuses!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I wanna see Zetterberg kill 5 on 3's like it's nothing again. Holy shit that was amazing to watch


----------



## troyguitar

GO WINGS!

Still waiting on Datsyuk...


----------



## playstopause

^

Do you guys really need him?


----------



## troyguitar

Maybe not, but I enjoy watching him play. I like players who are ridiculous - my favorite player before him was Hasek.


----------



## playstopause

Hasek was indeed ridiculous.

Ridiculously good that is. Especially for the kind of goaltending we was practicing. Tim Thomas makes a good impression of him.


----------



## troyguitar

gratz penz. refs handed you the fucking game


----------



## technomancer

Yeah that's it, because the refereeing hasn't been completely fucked for the entire playoffs this year  I've given up on even commenting on the ref'ing at all as it's pointless and it has been HORRIBLE both ways.

Honestly though I'd say the ref'ing had jack to do with it, it was more that Fleury FINALLY showed up and kept Detroit off the board in the second when Detroit was dominating the game. I mean the powerplay count was 3 to 2, so it wasn't like they called 15 penalties on the Wings or something. The Pens also REALLY stepped up their physical play, outhitting the Wings 36 to 17 which had a big effect as well.

All in all though it was an AWESOME game to be at


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Detroit gets/got away with murder all year and all playoffs long. I don't see how ANY wings fan can bitch about the reffing jesus christ


----------



## troyguitar

6 men on the ice for an entire shift... it should have been 3-1 instead of 2-2


----------



## technomancer

21 seconds (they were talking about it on the local post game show).. we'll call it even for Hossa's hook followed by slash followed by taking the puck offsides without a call that lead to a goal the previous game, m'kay? Or the interference calls that would have Detroit shorthanded AT LEAST 40 minutes of every game if they were calling things.

Seriously I agree that should have been a call, but saying it would have made the game 3-1 is a crap. Like I said, they've missed probably 50 calls over the last 3 games, so I don't even bring it up anymore.


----------



## troyguitar

grumble grumble

pens were offside when they entered the zone to score their first goal

Here we go again.

Why is it that they can't just use replays?


----------



## technomancer

Series is tied 2-2


----------



## troyguitar

Insane 2nd period. Color me impressed.


----------



## playstopause

Man the Wings looks tired...

2 incredibles goals by the Pens in the 2nd period. Wow. Fleury pretty much saved the games for the Pens in the first... That final is getting quite exciting!


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Fleury FINALLY started to look like himself the last two games... which has been a HUGE help.

All I have to say is if the Pens win Saturday Tuesday's game is going to be INSANE and we have tickets. I watched the Wings win the cup in Mellon arena last year... it's be nice to be there and have it go the other way to balance it out


----------



## troyguitar

pwned


----------



## technomancer

That tends to happen when the penalties calls are 4-1.

And this game is REALLY over as Garon sucks  if they were going to spend that kind of money for a backup I have NO clue why they didn't just sign Conklin


----------



## troyguitar

Also  at Talbot (I think it was him?) for slashing at Datsyuk's injured foot.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah that was lame, no argument. The Crosby penalty was bullshit though, as if you're going to call that call the butt of the stick in the ribs that lead to it as well  I mean that stuff has been going on all series with no calls, now suddenly they're calling it?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

technomancer said:


> Yeah that was lame, no argument. The Crosby penalty was bullshit though, as if you're going to call that call the butt of the stick in the ribs that lead to it as well  I mean that stuff has been going on all series with no calls, now suddenly they're calling it?



its detroit. every team that plays detroit magically turns into goons while the wings are poor little angels. or atleast thats how the refs work


----------



## technomancer

7 Strings of Hate said:


> its detroit. every team that plays detroit magically turns into goons while the wings are poor little angels. or atleast thats how the refs work



Quoted for truth  I don't mind when the ref'ing universally sucks like it has all playoffs, but this completely one-sided bullshit gets old REAL fast.

Wow Jesus Christ this is PATHETIC. Since when is catching the puck, dropping it to your stick and then using your stick to pass it to another player a hand pass?!?!? (and yes, I even rewound and reran it in slow motion)

Wow and a 5 second stick hold gets ignored...


----------



## troyguitar

technomancer said:


> Wow and a 5 second stick hold gets ignored...



You mean the hold on Datsyuk's stick or was there another one? If so they ignored both.


----------



## technomancer

Osgood on Kunitz with the puck right in front of the net... not sure HOW you could have missed it, it was about 5 seconds long and prevented a goal.

I'm not even going to go into just how bad the ref'ing was in this one, but man I hope the refs got some cash for it. I wasn't even paying attention and counted 3 penalties in the 3rd that weren't called on Detroit.

With that said, ignoring the ref'ing Fleury looked horrible and Gill just continues his unabated suckage... he's great with his stick but he's HORRIBLE if he has to skate, and Detroit is a fast team so he has to skate.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Yesterday's first period was fun to watch. Not so much the case for the rest of the game though :S  5 - 0 games in the stanley cup finals suck


----------



## playstopause

And I thought the Wings were tired...

Let's hope this goes to 7 games.


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Yesterday's first period was fun to watch. Not so much the case for the rest of the game though :S  5 - 0 games in the stanley cup finals suck



Yeah... it's hard to score when you're playing the Red Wings AND the refs. Seriously the penalty calls in that game were 12-2  Calling every 5th penalty was ok when they were doing it to both teams, not so much when it's "It's only a penalty if you're not wearing red" night. 5 goals, 3 of them power play goals and 1 seconds after a power play ended.

I'm done complaining now, but that was just pathetic.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I agree, but you gotta admit that those numbers are really representative of the reffing given the fact that the pens took some really shit penalties yesterday in the 2nd due most likely to frustration.


----------



## technomancer

It was actually the third that the Pens lost their cool and started being stupid... penalty calls were 6-2 going into the third.


----------



## troyguitar

BS call number one done. Let's see what else they can do.

And number two.

joy

and 3: no interference for taking out Rafalski


----------



## MTech




----------



## troyguitar

pwned was game 5.

A defenseman desperately making 3 saves to preserve a 1-goal lead, on the other hand...

was pretty badass actually, but still not pwnage


----------



## playstopause

Nice, there will be a 7th game. That's pretty exciting.


----------



## technomancer

troyguitar said:


> pwned was game 5.
> 
> A defenseman desperately making 3 saves to preserve a 1-goal lead, on the other hand...
> 
> was pretty badass actually, but still not pwnage



Game 5 was pwned by the refs...

Detroit was pwned in the first period last night (outshot 3-1) and then battled back. It was a hell of a game to be at... and I have no voice left  I'm also glad the refereeing was decent this game.

At this point I'm hoping for a Pens win in game 7, but I can't say I'll be upset regardless of which way it goes. It's been one hell of a season and one hell of a series 

As an added bonus they had all the Conference Final t-shirts on sale for $10! T-shirt WIN


----------



## playstopause

troyguitar said:


> A defenseman desperately making 3 saves to preserve a 1-goal lead, on the other hand...
> 
> was pretty badass actually...



Hope Fleury bought him a beer.


----------



## troyguitar

I thought the game was just about dead even overall, with Detroit making a few too many mistakes in the defensive zone (or the Pens being great on the forecheck) especially in the first half... giveaways/takeaways abound.

If only I had a spare few hundred bucks to go to the game Friday


----------



## technomancer

Yeah dude who sits diagonally from us is driving up and going to the game... wish I was


----------



## Groff

<----------------------- still hates Detroit 

Glad the Penguins are putting up a fight, I don't want to see the Wings win, or at least win without a fight.


----------



## playstopause

Tonight's the night!!!! 

Chips, pretzels, beer, salsa, lots of friends : check!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I have almost no friends that watch hockey. My friends suck


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I have almost no friends that watch hockey. My friends suck



Same here... thank god my wife is a Pens fan


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

The pens are actually pretty popular around here when you put the Habs aside for a second, especially with people in my age group (17-25)


----------



## troyguitar

Fucking awesome first period. The refs didn't fuck it up!

I hope Crosby comes back soon... that's no way to end a season


----------



## technomancer

troyguitar said:


> Fucking awesome first period. The refs didn't fuck it up!
> 
> I hope Crosby comes back soon... that's no way to end a season



I'll second both of those... though Bylsma just said Crosby'll be back.

WAY TO GO TALBOT! He's always been one of the Pens unsung heroes, but it's awesome to see him kicking ass in game 7


----------



## troyguitar

GO TO YOUR HOME, PUCK!

ARE YOU TOO GOOD FOR YOUR HOME?

iuaehig3785akdjhkjdhgakdjushg


----------



## technomancer

You mean behind Osgood? The puck's been home twice 

Also, I can not express how ironic it would be if Talbot gets the first hat trick in a game 7 of the Stanley Cup finals in league history


----------



## troyguitar

I was looking for Datsyuk to score 2 or 3 goals tonight to make up for being gone, but it looks like it's just not his year.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah... Datsyuk did do some wicked puck handling there in the offensive zone though.


----------



## technomancer

MOTHER FUCKING WOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

         

Oh and just for Hossa


----------



## MTech




----------



## troyguitar

sadness.

I still give the Conn Smythe to Lidstrom


----------



## technomancer

Oh and a fond fuck you for the classless Detroit fans that are booing


----------



## troyguitar

agreed. Though the Pens fans would certainly have booed the wings (especially Hossa  )

$20 says Hossa doesn't come back to Detroit next year, maybe Stuart as well.


----------



## technomancer

Hehe we didn't boo the wings last year...

Though Hossa would have gotten booed skating around 

And AFAIK Detroit hasn't offered to re-sign Hossa


----------



## troyguitar

It looks like the Pens have hotter wives/girlfriends than us at least... there's one good thing for us viewing at home .


----------



## technomancer

Pic coming up commemorating the playoff beard before it gets shaved off


----------



## technomancer

The Beard


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Congratz Pens!  Awesome series and it went to a deserving team!

Steve, why aren't you out in the streets screaming and streaking?


----------



## technomancer

My wife won't let me 

Nah seriously I may go take a cruise around the city in the convertible


----------



## Kevan

*CONGRATS TO THE PITTSBURGH PENGUINS!!!
Good job, fellas!*​


technomancer said:


> Oh and a fond fuck you for the classless Detroit fans that are booing


Steve- they weren't boo'ing any of the players on either team.
*They were boo'ing Bettman!*


----------



## technomancer

That I can get behind 

Took a cruise... WAY too many cops running around


----------



## troyguitar

Same thing here. That combined with the Guinness I've been drinking = no driving tonight for Troy.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I don't see why everyone bags on Bettman so hard  He's been doing his job as far as I'm concerned. I fully support his stance on the whole situation in Phoenix also.


----------



## Kevan

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I don't see why everyone bags on Bettman so hard  He's been doing his job as far as I'm concerned. I fully support his stance on the whole situation in Phoenix also.


Trust me- he didn't come up with the PHX fix on his own. I don't care what his legal background is.

The better question is: What HASN'T Bettman botched in the NHL?
CBA?
TV deal(s)?
Player infraction suspensions resembling children's time-outs.
The bigger the contract, the bigger the botch.

Plus, no one knows if the guy can even skate.


----------



## troyguitar

The TV deal is embarrassing/annoying enough on its own.


----------



## Groff

MTech said:


>





Time to have a party!!


----------



## technomancer

Yup, time to enjoy it before we see how much of the team we lose to free agency... that's actually my main problem with Shero, he's got a good core locked up but keeps doing these damn one year deals so we've got all of these guys who are unrestricted free agents:

Petr Sykora
Miroslav Satan
Billy Guerin
Ruslan Fedotenko
Hal Gill
Philippe Boucher
Rob Scuderi
Mike Zigomanis
Mathieu Garon


----------



## technomancer

But not to be bitter


----------



## troyguitar

technomancer said:


> Yup, time to enjoy it before we see how much of the team we lose to free agency... that's actually my main problem with Shero, he's got a good core locked up but keeps doing these damn one year deals so we've got all of these guys who are unrestricted free agents:
> 
> Petr Sykora
> Miroslav Satan
> Billy Guerin
> Ruslan Fedotenko
> Hal Gill
> Philippe Boucher
> Rob Scuderi
> Mike Zigomanis
> Mathieu Garon



Whoa that is like half of the team. I didn't realize that.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah. 
Sykora - 2 year deal
Satan - 1 year deal
Guerin - acquired at trade deadline on an expiring contract
Fedotenko - 1 year deal
Gill - 2 year deal
Boucher - 1 year deal
Scuderi - end of multi year deal
Zigomanis - 1 year deal, was injured 90% of the season
Garon - acquired at trade deadline on an expiring contract


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I know how that feels, Steve. We have 11 UFAs on our team. Including 4 of our top 6 forwards.


----------



## Rick

technomancer said:


> The Beard



So, the mystery has finally been solved.


----------



## technomancer

Rick said:


> So, the mystery has finally been solved.



Which mystery is that?


----------



## playstopause

I'm really proud of our Quebec boys on the Pens's team. Especially Talbot, Fleury and Letang! Way to go boys!!!!


----------



## technomancer

Ahhhhh just rewatched the end of the game / hoisting the Cup and am hiding from work tomorrow to go down to the parade 

Also just got a hold of a couple of 2009 Stanley Cup Final patches that will be going on a new pair of away jerseys, probably Gonchar and Talbot.


----------



## technomancer

The victory parade KICKED ASS 

back to cooling off


----------



## technomancer

A question for Tiger "people still watch hockey?" Woods: How many people came to YOUR last victory party? 



> "This is an amazing feeling," team captain Sidney Crosby told the estimated crowd of 375,000.



The Cup Is Back! Penguins Fans Jam Downtown For Parade - Pittsburgh Penguins Hockey Coverage From WTAE-TV News Story - WTAE Pittsburgh


----------



## playstopause

Tiger said that???


----------



## technomancer

During last year's Stanley Cup finals.

Tiger Woods, ambassador of sports (except for hockey) - Puck Daddy - NHL - Yahoo! Sports

After it received a ton of negative press he tried to backpedal and say he was trying to be funny and meant that TV doesn't do the excitement of the game justice


----------



## troyguitar

A golfer talking about a sport being boring on TV... what's more boring to watch than golf?

Maybe baseball... at least in golf the guy usually hits the ball


----------



## playstopause

^

True.


----------



## MTech

Well it looks like the cup made it back into Mario's Pool. 
The guys were all downtown the other day eating hot wings outta the bowl as well


----------



## technomancer

Well that's one guy I want to see stick around under contract... they signed Goligoski to a 3 year deal

Pens secure Goligoski for three years - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review

It's going to be interesting (and nerve racking) to see what happens over the next month or so with free agents.


----------



## technomancer

Ok whoever booked the music for the NHL Awards needs tasered in the nuts... 

I mean it's not bad, but it's NOT HOCKEY MUSIC 

Ovechkin won the Pearson? You've got to fucking be kidding me... sorry that should have gone to Datsyuk or Malkin, either one

Ok at least Chelios didn't win the Masterton, since sorry being old and having an organization that lets you only play 4 or 5 minutes a game doesn't constitute overcoming a hardship 

Sorry, out of the available candidates Ovechkin didn't deserve either of those MVP awards, Datsyuk and Malkin are BOTH much better players, and they do more than cherry pick goals 

I also love that Malkin didn't even get to accept the Art Ross without Ovechkin over his shoulder... WTF


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

So Aparently the Molson brothers are going to be buying the Habs for a mere $575 million. 



technomancer said:


> Sorry, out of the available candidates Ovechkin didn't deserve either of those MVP awards, Datsyuk and Malkin are BOTH much better players, and they do more than cherry pick goals



Seriously?  The guy registers over 400 shots on net average without being a hog and manages to be in the top 10 hitters at the same time. Not to mention his backchecking is pretty underated; and ON TOP of that he's extremely entertaining to watch; Granted Datsyuk's pretty fun too.

when 90% of the players in the NHL vote you as the best player... I'm pretty sure you deserve that trophy.

Also, MVP is most valuable to their team. Datsyuk goes down, there's Zetterberg; Malkin goes down, there's Crosby. If Ovechkin goes down... the caps go down.


----------



## technomancer

Ovechkin's back-checking consists of standing at the blue line waiting for the puck 90% of the time


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> So Aparently the Molson brothers are going to be buying the Habs for a mere $575 million.



Biggest transaction in NHL history. Apparently, our team is the most valuable!  (we're the only NHL team to have full house every single game of the year).


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> (we're the only NHL team to have full house every single game of the year).



No you aren't. The Pens have sold out every game for the last two+ seasons and counting


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Biggest transaction in NHL history. Apparently, our team is the most valuable!  (we're the only NHL team to have full house every single game of the year).



Actually, every game has been sold out since the lockout. We have the longest going streak in that regard.


----------



## technomancer

^ that's awesome


----------



## Popsyche

Hey Techno! No matter how much I hate them, congrats on the win!


----------



## playstopause

^

My god, look who's here! 



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Actually, every game has been sold out since the lockout. We have the longest going streak in that regard.



Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Any word about the apparent rumor that St-Louis and Lecavalier are coming to Mtl?


----------



## MTech

Well maybe a new Arena will pull the city into present times and break the trend/stereotype..


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Any word about the apparent rumor that St-Louis and Lecavalier are coming to Mtl?



If that ever happens, I'll wet my pants big time.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

For me it honestly depends on what were willing to give up for them


----------



## technomancer

I will be amused as hell if that happens after all of the 'they're our franchise players we will never trade them' stuff form Tampa at the trade deadline this year


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

The deal was done between Lawton and Gainey at the deadline; Vinny WAS coming to Montreal but then Lawton had to be a dick and go to Toronto and see if he could get anything more than what Gainey was giving em. This story has been confirmed btw. So yeah, Lawton's word doesn't mean much 

I just hope we don't give them PK Subban, our top defensive prospect. Lots of teams have been interested in him and I'm pretty confident he's gonna be a sweet offensive D-man


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## technomancer

Oh man that's awesome 

I'm just biting my nails waiting to see what happens with the Pens... it's not good when your top defensive pairing are BOTH unrestricted free agents, and the better defenseman of the two is WAY underpaid (Scuderi is only getting ~725k right now)... in addition to all of the other unrestricted free agents


----------



## bulletbass man

^eh I doubt they'll have too many problems. Generally unless the offers are ridicolous players don't walk away from stanley cup winning teams. 

I'm suprised there hasn't been an article about Hossa commiting suicide from kicking himself before taking his skates off after the game. I was positive that was going to happen.

I'm interested where Bouwmeister goes. He's one of my favorite players and I hope he'll finally land on a good time. If it's the flyers I'll likely shit myself but I tend to doubt it. Maybe if the guy for some reason doesn't want to go back to Canada or Edmonton signs some other big time player instead.

Either way congrats on the cup. Pens got ridicously lucky often in that series but in game 7 they played quite well. Then again Fleury was bound to show up eventually on detroit Ice.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Philly is going to have some big problems with the upcoming cap decreases. I hope they keep their core though. I love players like Richards, Carter, and Giroux


----------



## bulletbass man

Well they just traded Lupul and Spiesba for Pronger and a guy I'm not familar with.

So I'm unbelievably excited.

Don't know what other trades are going to have to happen with the cap though. Though I heard this year cap is going to be about the same. Next year will be a drop though.

Richards and Carter aren't going anywhere. They'll probably drop hartnell or briere before either of those. Hartnell would be prefarable but Briere will be easier to move and get something in return.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Anaheim came out HUGE winners in that trade.


----------



## bulletbass man

I don't disagree but honestly Lupul wasn't all that great a player. It's the first two draft picks that got me more than lupul and spisba. But still Chris is a great asset and if they can lock him down for a few years that would be amazing. Honestly what Anaheim did that year they won the cup having three defensemen which could be all stars on any team of the league was brilliant. Besides flyers have always needed another defensemen opposed to more forwards. 

I don't know I was a huge Pronger fan as a kid so I'm extremely biased.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Spisba looks like he's going to be a really good player though. Anyway, I don't dislike the flyers, but you guys are going to look like idiots if Pronger goes somewhere else on July 1st.

I was watching TSN's coverage of the draft and Pierre, Darren, and Bob were pretty much in agreement, as were man o the GMs onthe floor, that this is a bold, almost stupid bold move by Philly. Let's hope it pays off though


----------



## bulletbass man

eh pronger talked to the guys covering the draft on the phone and he seems to be alright with going there. Said Philly was on the short list of places he wanted to go.


----------



## technomancer

Two down, lots to go. The Pens resigned Adams and Guerin

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/sports/penguins/s_631600.html?source=rss&feed=8


----------



## playstopause

So the Habs have traded Chris Higgins for Scott Gomez...

I'm glad to see Higgins go, never liked him. I think we're a better team with Gomez, altough he's very highly paid.


----------



## technomancer

I agree Gomez is a damn good player and a nice pickup for you guys.

Man, free agency starts at noon and the Pens have the following unrestricted free agents... damn...

Ruslan Fedotenko
Petr Sykora
Miroslav Satan
Mike Zigomanis
Rob Scuderi
Hal Gill
Philippe Boucher
Mathieu Garon

Scuderi and Gill BOTH likely leaving is NOT good, and obviously the plethora of forwards isn't great either. Garon was honestly a waste of money, if they intended to pay a backup that much they should have just signed Ty Conklin to begin with


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I just want Kovy and Tanguay back + we need to sign a badass winger. HAVLAT's my favorite but Gaborik or Hossa would be good too


----------



## technomancer

Yeah any of those wingers would be nice to have


----------



## technomancer

OMG the Hawks signed Hossa for *12 FUCKING YEARS*

That is absolutely ridiculous 

EDIT:
Looks like Gill is going to Montreal and the Pens signed Mike Rupp


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Habs ink Camalleri for 5 years! 

Still some question marks though going so far.


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Habs ink Camalleri for 5 years!
> 
> Still some question marks though going so far.



Nice signing 

and the Pens sign a rookie to replace Gill... this is not looking good 

Pittsburgh Penguins - News: Penguins Sign Defenseman Brian Strait - 07/01/2009


----------



## troyguitar

at 12-year contract.

I'm glad we didn't really lose too much.


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Habs ink Camalleri for 5 years!
> 
> Still some question marks though going so far.



We signed : Gomez, Gionta, Cammalleri, Gill, Spacek.

Gayney says there's room left for one defenseman.

Gainey bought a brand new first line. In short : bye-bye Koivu, bye-bye Tanguay, bye-bye Kovalev, bye-bye Lang.

_Maybe_ one of them will be signed (not Koivu) but... WOw... 

What a different team we'll have! (with a new coach). The end of the Koivu era.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah I can't believe Koivu is on his way out. I figured he would be there for the duration.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I just want Kovy back, he's such an entertaining player to watch.  Fuck defensemen, we have loads of those.

Which d-man could they go after anyway? Beauchemin? Maybe Scuderi but I doubt the Pens want to let him go...

There's gotta be something wrong with Tanguay. He's too much of a good player to be given up on all the time, Colorado traded him for broken sticks, Calgary gave him up for a 1st rounder, and this year we just let him go. Makes you wonder...


----------



## technomancer

The odds of the Pens keeping Scuderi are slim to none to be honest, mainly because our GM is an idiot. From what I've read I'm willing to bet you'll see the announcement that somebody else signed Scuderi before the end of the day.

I'm fucking loving that Fedetenko and Scuderi are both willing to stay for salaries the Pens can afford but want contracts longer than two years and our GM won't budge  For some reason Shero doesn't seem to get that if you need to you can TRADE GUYS THAT ARE UNDER CONTRACT instead of dealing with this free agency mess every year.

So thus far we've added Rupp who we don't need and replaced Gill with a rookie. Yeah I'd say this next season is going to be a joy


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm pretty happy with all the moves made so far. I'm just anxious to see the play of a line where Scott Gomez is the tallest at 5'11" though 

I was looking through nhlnumbers.com and we seem to have enough cap space to sign the RFA's and get another decent $4-5million player on the team; Although we'd be close to bust if it came to that. If we can't get Kovy back I'd love to get Beauchemin.


----------



## playstopause

Kovalev was offered a contract before Cammalleri. Cammalleri just said yes before Kovalev...

I'd really like to keep Kovalev as well, but that's not gonna happen.
I'm pissed they're letting Tanguay go... I wanted him with the Habs for so long... And now, after only half a season, he's gone. 

Oh well... I guess well now be small / fast / furious.


----------



## technomancer

and like I said Scuderi is gone before the end of the day

Defenseman Scuderi leaves Penguins for L.A. Kings - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I'm really liking what the habs have done. There was a big character problem in Montreal last year. If your alternate captain (and captain while Koivu was out) is a floater like Kovalev is, good luck getting the rest of your team fired up. Gomez, Gionta and Cammalleri are all hard-working players. What many people seem to be forgetting is that the only player available to have scored more goals than Cammalleri last year was Hossa, and considering he's seen as one of the league's elite, Montreal definitely made a good pick-up, especially since he's in his prime right now.

If Gainey can attract either a big, stay-at-home D-man like Beauchemin (and then find a way to dump Hamrlik's salary) or a big, aggressive type of winger like Bertuzzi to play alongside Plekanec and A. Kostitsyn, sign up all our RFA's and we're icing an extremely competitive team... Just think of what this team could look like if Gomez and Gionta could light it up like they did in Jersey the year they won the cup, and Plekanec and Kostitsyn could perform like they did two years ago. If(!!!) the habs' top two lines could put together career seasons, they'll be near the top of the food chain by the time playoffs roll around. Here's to hoping that Price doesn't tank!



technomancer said:


> and like I said Scuderi is gone before the end of the day
> 
> Defenseman Scuderi leaves Penguins for L.A. Kings - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review



It looks like L.A. could be a very cempetitive team in the near future. They've been picking up tons of young talent through the draft, and now Scuceri's on his way there. I've also heard rumblings of Kovalev being in talks with L.A., who would probably like him as a mentor to some of their young, skilled eastern european players like Frolov and Kopitar.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Well Frolov is Russian, but that's splittin hairs. I think LA has a chance to be competitive if they can ever get their goaltender situation figured out. Jonathan Quick has lots of potential, but he isn't there yet. 

As far as Montreal goes, with the exception of Hal Gill, they look like they're trying to build the shortest team in the NHL


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^not to mention the fastest  Gionta doesn't play like a player his size, Neither does Cammalleri


----------



## playstopause

JeffFromMtl said:


> I'm really liking what the habs have done...



You know, the more I think about it, the more I feel the same. There was an obvious identity problem last year. We needed that drastic, almost full-house sweeping to clean the atmosphere.

It's just crazy to see how much Habs fans in general are complaining... I don't get it. We really needed a fresh start... All we need now is to sign a big D, or get a great 2nd line player.


----------



## technomancer

Awesome. So the Pens lost their shutdown defensive pair of Gill and Scuderi and replaced them with a rookie and this guy Pittsburgh Penguins - News: Pittsburgh Penguins Sign Defenseman Nate Guenin to One-Year Contract - 07/03/2009 and the second line has gone from Sykora-Malkin-Fedetenko to nobody-Malkin-nobody


----------



## JeffFromMtl

playstopause said:


> You know, the more I think about it, the more I feel the same. There was an obvious identity problem last year. We needed that drastic, almost full-house sweeping to clean the atmosphere.
> 
> It's just crazy to see how much Habs fans in general are complaining... I don't get it. We really needed a fresh start... All we need now is to sign a big D, or get a great 2nd line player.



I was just skimming through a list of available FA's, and I think if the habs couldn't make a high enough offer to Beauchemin, they could use their last $4M (after RFA's) or so to make offers to both, a solid d-man in Christian Backman and an excellent checking winger in Todd Bertuzzi. I think I might even like something like that more than a situation in which they'd have to choose between giving a bigger contract to just one winger or one D. I'm not positive how much Backman made last year, but I'm pretty sure Bertuzzi's contract was under $2M/season.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

What about Ales Kotalik?


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Kotalik is a little more of a gamble. While Bert's production has gone down, it has also leveled out over the past two seasons, and you can expect a 40-50 pt performance. Kotalik, on the other hand, has been wildly inconsistent throughout his career, but he seems like the type of player to go on a real tear if he can stay healthy, which I wouldn't put my money on. Even though Kotalik is a pretty big guy, he doesn't quite bring the grit that Bertuzzi does, nor the veteran presence. That being said, I wouldn't be surprised to see Kotalik manage 50+ points wherever he ends up next season if he plays 82 games, but aside from point production, he just wouldn't bring as much to the table for the habs as a guy like Bertuzzi would.


----------



## technomancer

The good:

The Pens signed Fedetenko

The bad:
Our GM is still a fucking asshole



Shero said:


> Are you looking for more one-year deals?
> 
> I think shorter term that's been, since I've been here, it's been one- or two-year deals. Sometimes (the player) makes the decision that they only want a one-year deal. Ruslan has worked a number of these in his case. I think this is his fourth one-year contract in a row. He's certainly not afraid to put the pressure on himself to have another good year. I think it says a lot about his character.



Fedetenko wanted a multi-year deal, Shero refused to give it to him and here he is making it sound like it's what Fedetenko asked for... I suppose Sykora asked not to be resigned too


----------



## playstopause

Kovalev is going to Ottawa.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2




----------



## playstopause

Hey, you had time to prepare : told you he'd be leaving.


----------



## playstopause

It's confirmed : Koivu is going to Anaheim.


----------



## bulletbass man

Next year's Nhl is going to be very different. Especially the eastern conference. Montreal is an entirely different team, Pit lost it's two best defensemen and replaced them with no one even remotely special. Atleast they kept Fedetenko. Flyers brought in Pronger.

I really don't know what the fuck that GM in Pitt is thinking. He is clearly an idiot.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I'm more than a bit concerned about how things are going to shake out defensively for the Pens. Then again who knows, as there are still a LOT of free agents floating around and the season is a long way off yet.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

What the hell is going on in Toronto? Their Blue Line is looking pretty fucking scary... Komisarek, Beauchemin, Kaberle, Van Ryn, Finger... holy shit. I don't care how useless the rest of the leafs' lineup is, it's going to be interesting to see what the hell the habs' tiny players can do against a defence like that.


----------



## playstopause

^

They'll skate around them. 

Anyway, Paul Mara and Travis Moen are coming to MTL, so that might help. Way more weight now.


----------



## technomancer

Hey hey, Pens have six defensemen again 

Pittsburgh Penguins - News: Pittsburgh Penguins Sign Defenseman Jay McKee - 07/10/2009


----------



## playstopause

Excellent. 

How is he as a player?


----------



## technomancer

Not a clue, I didn't seen enough of the Blue's last year to know... he was seventh in the league in blocked shots last season though, which is a good thing 

If he's good and Letang and Goligoski play well the Pens should be ok. Looks like the defensive core for next season is: Eaton, Letang, Goligoski, Gonchar, McKee, and Orpik.

The next fun thing is Gonchar, Letang, and this new guy McKee are all unrestricted free agents next season. It just never ends


----------



## playstopause

Hockey contracts these days ----->


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Shero also has a hardon for one year contracts for some reason. He doesn't seem to get that you can trade people that are under contract if they don't work out


----------



## playstopause

So we've just signed Curtis Sandford from the Vancouver Canucks. 

Bye-bye Halak?


----------



## technomancer

Could be...

Looks like the Pens signed Brent Johnson from the Caps so Fleury has a backup with NHL experience again... 

It's also looking fairly certain Sykora won't be back this year which is unfortunate since even with his "slump" (which it comes out was the result of playing with a separated shoulder) he was 2nd on the team in power play goals in the regular season.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^How much was he worth last season? I'd snag em!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Plekanec re-signed with the habs. one-year $2.75M... I can't believe he got that much of a raise after last season.


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> ^How much was he worth last season? I'd snag em!



Honestly what pisses me off is it was made pretty obvious that he was willing to stay for very little money if they'd offer him a 2 or more year deal with a no-trade clause. The guy's been putting up 20 goals a year with no signs of slowing, and was #2 on the team for power play goals, so letting him go is just retarded 

But hey we signed Mike Rupp, I'm sure he'll be awesome on the power play


----------



## JeffFromMtl

playstopause said:


> So we've just signed Curtis Sandford from the Vancouver Canucks.
> 
> Bye-bye Halak?



I'm not sure that's what Gainey had in mind. If you recall, Marc Denis was the goalie in Hamilton last season, and he wasn't re-signed. My money says Sanford will be in the AHL next season.


----------



## playstopause

^

Most probably. Otherwise, he's preparing another trade. I think we need a good experienced goalie to be matched with Price. He's still too young.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

JeffFromMtl said:


> Plekanec re-signed with the habs. one-year $2.75M... I can't believe he got that much of a raise after last season.



Hoe would have gotten that anyway at salary arbitration. They didn't see him play the 82 games this year, all they will see are his 3 seasons of 20+ goals.

Besides, if that's what it needed to keep him here then so be it. Plekanec is an amazing player who had an off season in 08-09.


----------



## playstopause

There's now rumours that MTL might be involved in a 3-way trade with Ottawa and San Jose (the "Heatley" case).


----------



## playstopause

Practice camp starts saturday!


----------



## technomancer




----------



## playstopause

And we win our first pre-season game!


----------



## technomancer

We ended up not being able to go to our preseason game... Pens won in overtime 4-3 against Columbus.


----------



## mattofvengeance

October 3rd can't get here fast enough!


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## technomancer

Today, I touched Lord Stanley's Cup... and it was good


----------

